# SPL PHONITOR 2 NEW HEADPHONE AMP



## Nomax

Price will be 1600 euros!


----------



## Nomax

LEARNING CHIP inside!can cooperat with every Remote Control!the Design LOOKS very beautiful!better than the phonitor 1!regards nomax


----------



## Nomax

Here a pic FROM this PRETTY AMP!


----------



## Nomax

Aviable in two weeks!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Looks really nice.  Too bad it's not balenced....


----------



## project86

Good looks for sure. Hopefully the output impedance is lower this time around.


----------



## zenpunk

What was wrong with the original one? Are the changes just cosmestic?


----------



## project86

Dunno about any changes on this one compared to original. But I do recall that one having a somewhat high output impedance (10 ohms or so) which made it less than ideal for most low impedance headphones. Plus it seemed to work better at higher impedance in terms of power delivery. At 32 ohms it was modestly powerful but nothing special. At 300 or 600 ohms it was among the most powerful amps available. Maybe that's why people tended to pair it with beyer headphones a lot.


----------



## Nomax

So my old PHONITOR 1 can drive all my headphones very well!TH 900,hd 800,Beyer t5P,etc!!


----------



## 7ryder

bigfatpaulie said:


> Looks really nice.  Too bad it's not balenced....


 
 +1


----------



## bugstone

Evidently, the balanced outputs in the back can be used to drive balanced headphones.  That is cool.  I guess the 'Laterality' knob is a balance knob.  I am not sure why one would want that.  I assume it locks at center.  I wonder if the sound of it is different than the original 'Phonitor?'
  
 Bugs


----------



## 7ryder

bugstone said:


> Evidently, the balanced outputs in the back can be used to drive balanced headphones.  That is cool.  I guess the 'Laterality' knob is a balance knob.  I am not sure why one would want that.  I assume it locks at center.  I wonder if the sound of it is different than the original 'Phonitor?'
> 
> Bugs


 
 Inconvenient, but still worth a look.


----------



## metalsonata

Straight from their website: http://spl.info/home/blog/article/seine-exzellenz-phonitor-der-2.html
  
 Some interesting things in there, namely the amp being 'optimally suited for low-impedence headphones' and support for 'dynamic, balanced, and electrostatic headphones.' _Whaaaaaaat_.
  
 Edit: On Facebook SPL is saying that the output impedance is 0.18 ohms.


----------



## Radio_head

There are no electrostatic outputs.  My guess is they mean you can use the outs to a transformer box like the WEE or SRD.


----------



## metalsonata

radio_head said:


> There are no electrostatic outputs.  My guess is they mean you can use the outs to a transformer box like the WEE or SRD.


 
  
 Yeah, that'd be my assumption too. Just seems goofy to advertise it that way, lol.


----------



## 7ryder

metalsonata said:


> Straight from their website: http://spl.info/home/blog/article/seine-exzellenz-phonitor-der-2.html
> 
> Some interesting things in there, namely the amp being 'optimally suited for low-impedence headphones' and support for 'dynamic, balanced, and electrostatic headphones.' _Whaaaaaaat_.
> 
> Edit: On Facebook SPL is saying that the output impedance is 0.18 ohms.


 
 I've tried searching for them on Facebook and can't find them. Are they using a different name than SPL?


----------



## metalsonata

7ryder said:


> I've tried searching for them on Facebook and can't find them. Are they using a different name than SPL?


 
  
 Nope, as far as I can tell it's just SPL. Does this link work: https://www.facebook.com/spl.info
  
 Edit: Nomax, where did you see that it says they'll be available in a couple of weeks?


----------



## 7ryder

metalsonata said:


> Nope, as far as I can tell it's just SPL. Does this link work: https://www.facebook.com/spl.info
> 
> Edit: Nomax, where did you see that it says they'll be available in a couple of weeks?


 
 That did the trick, thanks.


----------



## argentum

> Edit: Nomax, where did you see that it says they'll be available in a couple of weeks?


 
  
 If things go well then it's probable I guess - http://www.thomann.de/gb/spl_phonitor_2.htm   . I'm slightly interested myself, but I won't be one of the first guys to take one for the team.


----------



## Paul - SPL

here our links ...
 blog and site: http://spl.info
 http://facebook.spl.info
 http://youtube.spl.info
  
 Availability of Phonitor2 is scheduled for beginning of December.


----------



## metalsonata

Thanks for the confirmation Paul. And hey, I'll take one for the team... if someone buys my Phonitor.


----------



## YoengJyh




----------



## bigfatpaulie

This looks like an interesting piece, but I'm very unsure about the balanced output....
  
 Paul, could you perhaps please clarify the following:
  
  

For dynamic, balanced and electrostatic headphones
  
  
 How exactly does this drive balanced headphones?  I realize it has balanced outputs on the back (albeit male connections, not the typical female ones that most headphone amps use for outputs).  Basically, what I am asking is, are the rear balanced outputs run through the amp and crossfeed circuitry versus the original Phonitor where it was only through the crossfeed circuitry?
  
 I see no electrostat outputs...   In addition, the circuitry for eletrostats vs dynamic is different - is this just a typo (eg, were orthodynamics meant)?  Or, is this amp capable of driving stats with something like a WEE?  And if that is the case, would this not then capable of driving sensitive speakers?  And if THAT'S the case, and the balanced outs are essentially the same as the singled ended output on the front (in the context of it being amped) wouldn't that be far too powerful to pipe into another piece of gear as this has the potential to be in series with other gear?
  
 The idea if the Phonitor 2 learning my remote for volume control is pretty interesting.  Clever implementation with the button on the rear.
  
 One thing I did not see listed was the size of the unit - do you have this information?
  
 Thank you very much!


----------



## metalsonata

Here's the response I received on driving electrostatic headphones, if this helps:
  
 'Please note that standard P2 output level can be boosted in two steps by +6 and +12 dB. You can drive all electrostatic headphones directly if they do not need more than ca. 1 Watt (which is a lot for usual headphone amps). We tried e. g. an old AKG 340. If you have a model with higher power requirements you can connect the power amp to the line outs of the P2 - and benefit from the speaker simulation features of the P2.' 
  
Of course, aren't the 340s sort of a special case? The last sentence of the above reply does make it seem to me that you'd be be using something like a WEE in conjunction with the Phonitor 2 in order to drive stats.
  
Edit: I'm curious about how the Phonitor 2 would play with planar magnetics. I heard mixed things regarding the original Phonitor with orthos, and have been thinking about giving orthos a shot recently, which would have necessitated me (potentially) either replacing the Phonitor or supplementing it with another amp.
  
Edit 2: Further clarification straight from SPL, this time from the gearslutz message board: 'And a note on electrostatic HP: you can connect their amps to the rear line outs (and use P2 speaker simulation features), but there's no direct output for electrostatic HPs.'


----------



## Nomax

So You will see the First AMPS will be ready next WEEK! THIS AMP is the best Partner FOR the AKG 812! Regards nomax


----------



## sssboa

project86 said:


> Dunno about any changes on this one compared to original. But I do recall that one having a somewhat high output impedance (10 ohms or so) which made it less than ideal for most low impedance headphones. Plus it seemed to work better at higher impedance in terms of power delivery. At 32 ohms it was modestly powerful but nothing special. At 300 or 600 ohms it was among the most powerful amps available. Maybe that's why people tended to pair it with beyer headphones a lot.


 
  


project86 said:


> Good looks for sure. Hopefully the output impedance is lower this time around Similar to Little Dot amps or Creek's. Actually to me it's optimal for any headphone over say 60 ohms. I use 600 ohm headphones myself.


 
 It's 22 ohm really and it would not work well with 600 ohm headphones if it gave <5ohm on output like most DIY type "audiophile" amps.


----------



## project86

sssboa said:


> It's 22 ohm really and it would not work well with 600 ohm headphones if it gave <5ohm on output like most DIY type "audiophile" amps.




I'm confused. You quoted me twice but one of them is not the words I actually said.


----------



## sssboa

project86 said:


> I'm confused. You quoted me twice but one of them is not the words I actually said.


 
 I don't know not gonna trace it now. I just bought Phonitor1 yesterday and now got to know about the new one coming out, a bit unfortunate, although I have only high impedance headphones so maybe I did the right thing. I see SPL site gives 9 ohm as output impedance for PHONITOR1.


----------



## zenpunk

What about Auditor 2? is that also in the pipeline?


----------



## project86

sssboa said:


> I don't know not gonna trace it now. I just bought Phonitor1 yesterday and now got to know about the new one coming out, a bit unfortunate, although I have only high impedance headphones so maybe I did the right thing. I see SPL site gives 9 ohm as output impedance for PHONITOR1.




Ok then. Anyway, I've seen various output impedance specs listed ranging from about 10 ohms to 30 ohms or so. Not sure what the real spec is. 




zenpunk said:


> What about Auditor 2? is that also in the pipeline?




It seems probable.


----------



## tyom86

Phonitor 2' specifications: http://spl.info/en/products/headphone-amps/phonitor2/specifications.html
  
 Power Amplifier
 Max. Output Power:
 65m W (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance
 560 mW (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 40 Ω connected impedance
  
 only 65mw@600 and 560mw@40 ohm?


----------



## project86

tyom86 said:


> Phonitor 2' specifications: http://spl.info/en/products/headphone-amps/phonitor2/specifications.html
> 
> Power Amplifier
> Max. Output Power:
> ...


 
  
 65mW for a 600 ohm headphone is not necessarily a problem. High impedance models are far more concerned with voltage swing than current. The 560mW into 40 ohms is a reasonably high number, though not as high as some others on the market. Do you need more than that? Some would say yes, others, no. Depends on you headphone for sure.


----------



## ChardonnayLogic

Great update. Loving the 2 balanced pairs. Smart. If only I could convince her to let me buy it. Damn I want it!


----------



## BoxerOrBag

does this mean I can use this thing as a preamp for my headphone amp to introduce crossfeed?


----------



## Timmyw

Wow, I was wondering what I would do if this ever happened. I wonder if they would to a trade in with my P1. I might contact them and ask.
  
 I was going to sell my Phonitor a while ago, pretty glad I didn't.


----------



## Neverthinking

looks good, but no balanced output


----------



## tyom86

neverthinking said:


> looks good, but no balanced output


 

 Maybe balanced outs (pre-outs) on back panel works as balanced headpnones' outputs ? hmm


----------



## JeffA

tyom86 said:


> Maybe balanced outs (pre-outs) on back panel works as balanced headpnones' outputs ? hmm



The pictures on SPL's website indicate that one set of the XLR outputs on the back can be used as a balanced headphone output. It notes, however, that you might need to get a gender adapter to make it work. Inconvenient to be on the back. But better than nothing.


----------



## ChardonnayLogic




----------



## TheManko

I liked the Auditor quite a bit, so I'm sorely tempted to get one of these. Because it's also a pre-amp it ticks enough feature boxes that I can start rationalizing getting one.


----------



## mrscotchguy

SPL's website lists under "Special Features" - Remote volume control with motor potentiometer

So the remote will move the knob like old A/V receivers?


----------



## TheManko

I read the manual and that's what it sounds like! Stereo amps with analogue volume controls also do remote control this way.


----------



## ynsoulabi

At 32 ohms it was modestly powerful but nothing special. At 300 or 600 ohms it was among the most powerful amps available. Maybe that's why people tended to pair it with beyer headphones a lot.


----------



## sssboa

Hi
 Slight diversion maybe from the topic but want to use it as the most alive thread about Phonitor.
 I just bought Phonitor, slightly unfortunate timing due to the new version coming soon.
 I wonder if someone compared it to SPL 2Control. I consider downgrading. I use it for casual listening, I am a fan of crossfeed in all my rigs for headphones. To my ears decreasing angle does the same as increasing crossfeed, also strangely reducing center acts the same way to me, so having crossfeed at max with angle at minimum and with maximum center reduction I achieve something very close to mono sound. Typically for listening on Phonitor I use crossfeed at 2 or 3, speaker angle at 30 degrees, center at -0.3 or -0.6 or  keep it off. I wonder if I would achieve similar sound with 2Control. I use Beyerdynamic DT 990 250 ohm mostly.
 Thanks
 Andy


----------



## TheManko

I looked up the manual for the 2Control in order to learn just how it works in comparison to the Crossfeed functions on the Phonitor. On the 2Control the Speaker Angle and Center Channel settings are fixed at 30 degrees (and whatever Center Channel level corresponds to work best with that), while the Crossfeed knob works the same as on the Phonitor. So it's a simplified version, but as they state several times in the 2Control manual, it's based on the work they did on the Phonitor. If you want to read exactly how they describe it, it's on Page 18 of the 2Control manual available on the SPL website here. The link is on the right sidebar.


----------



## tyom86

Today I saw the new data on the site SPL:
 Maximum Output Power: *3.640 mW* (30,16 Veff/250 Ohms)
   ...
 There are some contradictions


----------



## martijn84

tyom86 said:


> Today I saw the new data on the site SPL:
> Maximum Output Power: *3.640 mW* (30,16 Veff/250 Ohms)
> ...
> There are some contradictions


 

  Also comparing the new Phonitor with the original Phonitor, there are quite some differences.
  
  
 Phonitor 1:
 Max. Output Performance:
 1,7W (+32,2dBm) @ 1 kHz and 600 Ohms connection
 360mW (+25,6dBm) @ 1 kHz and 30 Ohms connection
  
 Phonitor 2:
 Max. Output Power:
 65m W (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance
 560 mW (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 40 Ω connected impedance
  
 And as pointed out by tyom86, (described under "In short" on the SPL website):
 Maximum Output Power: 3.640 mW (30,16 Veff/250 Ohms)
  
  
 Comparing the original with the new Phonitor: 1700 mW versus 65mW (at 600 ohms) is quite a difference!
 I wonder how that affects the sound of the amp for the higher ohm headphones (beyer,sennheiser)....


----------



## ChardonnayLogic

SPL Phonitor 2 Manual PDF; http://spl.info/fileadmin/user_upload/anleitungen/english/Phonitor2_BA_E.pdf


----------



## martijn84

The manual does inform me that there is an additional +12db gain to be added to the headphone amplification, but it doesn't specify anything about how the Phonitor 2 compares to the old one when using higher impedance cans.


----------



## ChardonnayLogic

Phonitor "1" doesn't have the +12 option as Phonitor 2 does, I wonder if that's how they solve the disparity.


----------



## martijn84

chardonnaylogic said:


> "Comparing the original with the new Phonitor: 1700 mW versus 65mW (at 600 ohms) is quite a difference!
> I wonder how that affects the sound of the amp for the higher ohm headphones (beyer,sennheiser)...."
> 
> I see the source of your confusion. It's the use of a comma in "1,7W". Apparently germans use a comma instead of a period (or point). 1700 mW would actually be 1.7 watts. That is, a thousand milliwatts equals 1 watt.


 
  
 I understand that. I actually intentionally changed 1.7W into 1700 mW, making the comparison with the newer model more easy. The output of the newer model is just 65(!)mW at 600 ohm. Surely, such a big difference can't be correct? Or if it is indeed correct; this surely should have an effect on the sound for higher ohmed headphones, right?


----------



## jespersen

First Magazine test of the new Phonitor 2 by the German Magazine "Stereoplay"
  
 Here my draft translation from the German part of the SPL website:
 The following were tested: Auralic Taurus MK2 ( 1,800 euros ) , pathos Aurium ( 1,200 euros ) and the Phonitor2 ( 1,650 euros ). The Bryston BHA -1worked as a reference.

 "First, the Phonitor2 had to put its skills as a pre-amp to the test .... In comparison to the Bryston BHA -1  the Phonitor 2 played freeer, more radiant, "faster?" (anspringender), with more dynamic Esprit, more distinct, more plastic and more radient sound-colours .... In Headset mode the difference was more modest, but even here the Bryston at the highest altitudes played a little covered and not as lively as the SPL."

 The conclusion of the author Jürgen Schröder : " I-want -all- listeners and sound engineers will pick up the SPL Phonitor 2 - it impresses with extremely fine, "punch-free?" (schlackefreier) playback and realistic space. With all it's options it is also first-choice in the studio for sound assessment via headphones.

 Stereoplay Test result:
 Sound: absolute top class
 price/performance: outstanding
 overall rating : outstanding

 The entire test read in the current stereoplay edition 02/ 2014. http://www.stereoplay.de/abo/einzelhefte/


----------



## mrscotchguy

jespersen said:


> First Magazine test of the new Phonitor 2 by the German Magazine "Stereoplay"
> 
> Here my draft translation from the German part of the SPL website:
> The following were tested: Auralic Taurus MK2 ( 1,800 euros ) , pathos Aurium ( 1,200 euros ) and the Phonitor2 ( 1,650 euros ). The Bryston BHA -1worked as a reference.
> ...




Thanks for the good find! I wish it went into more detail (headphones tested, bass, soundstage, etc.) but this should hold some of us over until someone gets their hands on one and do a full review.


----------



## martijn84

martijn84 said:


> Also comparing the new Phonitor with the original Phonitor, there are quite some differences.
> 
> 
> Phonitor 1:
> ...


 

 I was informed today that some of the info on the website was incorrect:
 The maximum output power is not 3640 mW (30,16 Veff/250 Ohms), but 560 mW (1kHz/40 Ohm). This has also been corrected on their website.
  
 Still wondering how the Phonitor 2 compares soundwise to the original Phonitor when using high-impedance headphones.
 If someone happens to own both, please share your experiences!


----------



## saitoh

I love that back panel; made by engineers, for engineers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think that just became the next thing on my gear acquisition list.


----------



## mrscotchguy

saitoh said:


> I love that back panel; made by engineers, for engineers.
> 
> I think that just became the next thing on my gear acquisition list.




I'm getting the same vibe. Though the specs have me worried about the HP out. Only time will tell.


----------



## urs

Dear colleagues,
 The SPL Phonitor 2 Head Phone amp was reviewed recently in a German HIFI Magazine and got favourable comments. So I took the opportunity, thanks to the courtesy of the long established audio retailer “Aug & Ohr (“Eye and ear”) in Zürich, Switzerland, www.augundohr.com to have a listen to this new device.
  
 My write-up below would however NOT really give a full review or even a clear answer such as “the SPL sounds better or worse”, but I tend to concentrate on the intent and purpose - for the private head phone connoisseur! - of crossfeed circuit, or XFeed and other sound processing devices.
  
 Some explanatory comments ahead: I’ve been using headphones virtually all my “HIFI”-Life, meaning over 45 years, and had lots of different phones on my head. So as an old “HP hand” (or would this be an old HP-HEAD..??) , I actually never complained or was bothered by what’s called the “In head-localisation”; on the contrary I always enjoyed the full virtually 180 degree panorama soundstage the phone usually offered.
  
 Nevertheless, some years ago I got one of JAN MEIER’S HP amps, which included his own cross field compensation system. On recommendation of Mr Meier, I up-graded to Grace Design, which included this very design in their products M902 and M903.
  
 Part of my current setup is, a Sony MDR R-10 (+ Grace M903), and the STAX SR-007 and -009, both driven by the STAX energizer 007t-2. My assessment so far was that the difference with XFeed was rather marginal – depending on the music used – but was never a disadvantage. I normally have it switched on when using the R-10; there is no such XFeed with the STAX, of course.
  
 The reason for the audition was to compare the SPL to the Grace M903, especially with the view of the new specially designed XFeed compensation including new processor circuits to simulate speakers including  the new feature, which allows the XLR output with the processed signal to connect to e.g the STAX Drivers.
  
 Here I need to add: SPL clearly states, that such speaker simulation is primarily intended for the professional recording / mastering engineer, to allow use of phones and adapt them to the monitoring via speakers in the studio.
 The SPL Phonitor 2 is a top professionally built unit, with state-of-the-art handling and performance. Connections, fine-tuning & switching and other features are clearly aimed at the audio professional, with us High-Enders possibly also benefiting from such qualities.
  
 There is a manual here:  http://spl.info/fileadmin/user_upload/anleitungen/english/Phonitor2_BA_E.pdf
  
 The unit sells in Switzerland for 1700. - to 1850.- CHF/ Swiss francs or approx. 1350 to 1500 Euros. (The M903 is listed for 2300 to 2500 CHF, or approx. 1850 to 2000 Euros) so,  yes there is a price difference – the M903 sports an excellent DAC system, while the SPL is reportedly purely analogue
  
 For the short test I took along my usual selection of “critical” CD’s, my Grace Design M903 amp & Sony MDR R-10. Comparing the two amps in neutral (without any processor) I tend to give the M903 a notch up, due to the slightly clearer sound in general , and notably better defined bass.
  
 Please Note: this assessment may well be different with different phones and even listener preference ! (My explanation below may be slightly confusing, as to my incomplete use of the correct technical terms & language skills – I hope you still follow me !)
  
 When engaging the respective processor options on the SPL I was more than puzzled: My expectation was a somewhat “narrower” but tighter soundstage (or head-stage ?? ) with a fuller sound in the centre, meaning the “panorama” shrinks from say 180 degree to 120 or so.
 The "stage or panorama" did indeed shrink somewhat, but what I mainly perceived was : there was LESS sound in the middle of the “stage” and most baffled was the loss of deep bass. It sounded like all spatiality and the musical foundation has disappeared. i tried different set-uo Options, but the Overall effect was similar.
  
 This was rather a disappointment, so I didn’t bother to carry on with the test.
  
 This rather strange effect was common on all tracks; I tried this with different music:
 Ray Brown, double bass and Laurindo Almeida on guitar with their amazing interpretation of Beethoven’s moonlight Sonatas
 Cecilia Bartoli – various arias
 Italian concerto on Cembalo (harpsichord )
 Cantata Domino (Soprano, choir and Organ)
  
 As mentioned: with the Grace, / Jan Meier Xfeed, I never heard any change in sound Quality,  onyl this slight stage adjustment.
  
 Maybe, just maybe: I tried to cure a problem, which I don’t have (aversion to in-head-localisation) with a therapy that I don’t need – (i.e. XFeed & head phone sound processing)
  
 Conclusion of the story: Needless to say, that I’ll stick to my current set-up !
 (…..until the next “up-grade bug” will bite me…!! There are many other excellent amps around , I know. So I may be tempted to try the MALVALVE headamp 3 one of these days…)
  
 Regards
 Urs


----------



## sssboa

I have Phonitor 1 fed from Cambridge Dacmagic and my second rig is a valve amp fed from Meier Corda Stagedac with crossfeed. Bass on the latter rig descends so much lower, even more so with crossfeed on on both. I would say even on my portable amp lower bass is more accentuated than on Phonitor. Phonitor gives plenty of bass but it's not low.


----------



## saitoh

I'm not really surprised by the above two sets of comments; when I take a mix into the studio that I've tinkered with on headphones (cause the monitors were in use for tracking or whatever) I can replicate some of those, specifically the sub-bass comments. If you take some records and flip them to mono (or pan them to near mono), you'll hear the bass drop out under the kick, especially if it uses effects that are phase based without a time delay adjustment. I've also heard that the Meier does some coloration on the bottom end and that may contribute to it's character there. If you want an approximation, there are some HRTF plugins that when set into near-field mode will give you an idea of what its like.
  
 Actually, the preference for the Meier implementation was the most interesting. I've heard it's just a summing algo with special frequency cross-overs while the Phonitor lineup uses an optional mid-side-like method of adjusting how much to suck out of the bloated center after doing it's summing. It may be related to that, or it could just be how the amp sounds, dunno. Either way, I appreciate the comments. I've heard Grace's equipment before, but not the 902 (and nothing from either Meier or Phonitor lineups), so I'm working on other experience there.


----------



## third_eye

Heads up to anyone that is SoCal based, SPL will be attending the upcoming March 22 SoCal Head-Fi meet and showing the Phonitor 2. I had a chance to listen to the Phonitor 2 with LCD-XC's and it was impressive. Details on the meet are in my sig.


----------



## mrscotchguy

third_eye said:


> Heads up to anyone that is SoCal based, SPL will be attending the upcoming March 22 SoCal Head-Fi meet and showing the Phonitor 2. I had a chance to listen to the Phonitor 2 with LCD-XC's and it was impressive. Details on the meet are in my sig.




Awesome, finally we can get some impressions. Can you nudge people to this thread?!


----------



## third_eye

mrscotchguy said:


> Awesome, finally we can get some impressions. Can you nudge people to this thread?!


 
  
 Absolutely! I think there will be plenty of impressions as this meet is going to be huge.


----------



## Esprit

http://spl.info/home/blog/article/phonitor2-stereoplay-referenz.html


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I contacted SPL last week about them releasing auditor pricepoint models with low impedence output 
 and this was their reply: 
  
_Hi Dan,

yes and no ... we will see further SPL HP amps in the near future with the requested features, but not as a direct "Auditor" successor.
So ... more yes than no 

Any further questions, let me know.

Best regards_


----------



## morserotonin

I currently have the Phonitor 2 for review.  It will be going up on audio360.org and here as well early next week.  I hope to answer all the questions that are raised here.  But I will say my favorite headphone pairing so far has been the Beyerdynamic T1.


----------



## mrscotchguy

morserotonin said:


> I currently have the Phonitor 2 for review.  It will be going up on audio360.org and here as well early next week.  I hope to answer all the questions that are raised here.  But I will say my favorite headphone pairing so far has been the Beyerdynamic T1.




Thanks in advance for your thoughts! I am mostly curious about the following:

1) synergy with HD800
2) how the preamp works
3) have you tested out the balanced out on the back? (curious about how it will pair with my HE-4)

How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Esprit

mrscotchguy said:


> 2) how the preamp works


 
 +1


----------



## morserotonin

Review will be live today, I hope we were able to answer all your questions. I was not able to check the balanced out, I didn't have the right kind of balanced cable.


----------



## morserotonin

Review is up http://www.head-fi.org/t/709633/review-spl-phonitor-2


----------



## Esprit

http://www.sonicscoop.com/2014/03/11/review-spl-phonitor-2-preamplifier-headphone-monitoring-amplifier-by-george-walker-petit/


----------



## Nomax

And next is coming SOON!little Brother from PHONITOR!it calls PHONITOR MINI!GREAT SOUND FOR THIS MONEY!650 EUROS!

REGARDS nomax


----------



## mrscotchguy

nomax said:


> And next is coming SOON!little Brother from PHONITOR!it calls PHONITOR MINI!GREAT SOUND FOR THIS MONEY!650 EUROS!
> 
> REGARDS nomax




Crazy, is this going to be the Auditor2?


----------



## Nomax

So you can find all the Information about THIS NEW UPCOMMING PHONITOR MINI on SPL'S HOMEPAGE!

REGARDS NOMAX


----------



## Nomax

Here it is!


----------



## mrscotchguy

nomax said:


> Here it is!




SEXY... if Oppo doesn't hurry up, this might be my next upgrade!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mrscotchguy said:


> SEXY... if Oppo doesn't hurry up, this might be my next upgrade!


 
  
 The Oppo has a DAC, iOS support and BT audio streaming.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Yup, patiently waiting. But need something to spend the money on until release :evil:


----------



## ucanuup

Definitely not an Auditor successor. Phonitor mini is a more appropriate name since it has most of phonitor2's features.


----------



## mrscotchguy

ucanuup said:


> Definitely not an Auditor successor. Phonitor mini is a more appropriate name since it has most of phonitor2's features.




Just had the time to check out the SPL website... It looks promising. I like the idea of the mini. I hope it has a preamp out, and the balanced headphone out on the back, but that may be asking too much. Very exciting!


----------



## Esprit

ucanuup said:


> Definitely not an Auditor successor. Phonitor mini is a more appropriate name since it has most of phonitor2's features.


 
 The mini is a Phonitor 2 without preamp section for power amps and/or active speaker
 If you compare the "mini" and "2" specs (headphone amp) you can see that the data are the same.
  
 Phonitor 2:
*Headphone Output*
6,3-mm TRS connector 
Pin wiring: Tip = Left, Ring = Right, Sleeve = GND
Impedance: 0,18 Ω
Attenuation Factor: 180 @ 40Ohm
Frequency Range: 10 Hz to ›480 kHz ( -3 dB)
CMR: -106 dBu (at 1 kHz, 0dBu input level and unity gain)
Crosstalk at 1 kHz: -106 dB 
THD&N at 1 kHz: 0,00091 % 
At 0dBu input level and unity gain
Noise: Unweighted -101,12 dBu; A-weighted - 103,98 dBu, CCIR -95,02 dBu
Dynamic Range: 133,62 dB
  
Max. Output Power:
65m W (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance
560 mW (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 40 Ω connected impedance
  
 Phonitor mini:

120 Volt Rail Headphone Monitoring Amplifier
Input Switch: XLR / RCA
XLR Inputs Impedance: bal. ca. 20 kOhm, unbal. ca. 10 kOhm
Headphone Outputs Impedance: 0.18 Ohm
Global Matrix Switch for Crossfeed, Angle and Center Functions
Mode Switch for Mute, Stereo and Mono
Maximum Output Power: 65m W (+20 dBm) @ 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance, 560 mW (+20 dBm) @ 1 kHz and 40 Ω connected impedance
Frequency Response: 10Hz - 480kHz (-3dB)
THD+N @ 1 kHz: 0.00091 % @ 0dBu input level and unity gain
Dynamic Range: 133.62dB


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I need to hear the mini


----------



## nonno breuss

Im also extremely interested in the mini, so I just talked to the SPL tec guy on the phone (Mr. Neu), since I live in Vienna I speak some kind of German 
  
 I dont think Ill be using any of the crosstalk features, so for normal listening he stated, that the mini is exactly the same circuit design and uses the somponents as the phonitor 2, except the mini has less cooling rips (is that what you call them). The only difference beeing that the mini would have a 6 db default gain (not sure I understood what he meant by that exactly). Given that I wouldnt be using it for critical monitoring, the mini clearely is the better option, since there is less in the signal path (he also confirmed).
  
 He also confirmed what you already noted, that the phonitor 1 had a problem with low impendance phones (below 30 ohm), where one might have had a hiss sound.
  
 In terms of the power rating he claimed that the phonitor 1 had a printing error in the specs and that the phonitor 2 (equally the mini) are in fact more powerful (even at 600 ohm), he also mentioned about how the 65 mW are meassured (at 0db?) at that number would be higher with other measurements - but I didnt get that part (my technical understanding is quite limited).
  
 I will definitely get one to use it with me hd650, the w3000anv and posibly also the he400 (at leased Ill try the synergy on the later, otherwise Ill sell them), given the reviews of the phonitor 2, it seems like a tremendous bargain to me. I currently rnt he hd650 through a little dot tube amp and love them, hope the phonitor will not sound to clinical but I think its worth a shot.
  
 best, Nonno


----------



## plakat

@nonno: If things go as planned I might be able to bring a Phonitor 2 along to our next meet and hope to have the Mini with me at the end of April.
  
 The Mini does include a circuit similar in function to the crossfeed on the Phonitor, but it skips the extensive adjustment controls, opting for simpler settings of type off/min/max.
  
 What really intrigues me is the +/- 60V layout (shared by both of them), resulting in an enormous headroom. Can't wait...


----------



## nonno breuss

Wow! That's great news indeed! You just made my day.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Unless SPL have changed the amp alot I must admit I found the 650s sounded waaay better on the Burson Conductor. I have had an auditor 2.5yrs now 
 and I find it qiuite a dull amp. I know listening fatigue is more of an issue with the Burson though. But wow...up until it sets in audio bliss! So much PRat!


----------



## plakat

The Phonitor is a studio amp after all, so it won't try to impress you...


----------



## mrscotchguy

I recently got a chance to listen to the Phonitor at a mini meet. I wasn't noticeably impressed with the sound that it fed to my HD800s. But I just couldn't find any short comings either. Sometimes being unimpressed can be fresh a perspective too. That said, I'm curious how good that combo would have sounded if I had the proper hd800 Phonitor settings (and listening to my music).


----------



## plakat

In my experience most things audio that did not impress me at first (in the sense of not being able to pinpoint interesting / weird traits of personality, not in the sense of 'bad') were really good and stayed for a long time. Studio gear fulfills that much better than many consumer-oriented devices, I think (plus I have a background in pro audio). So I have high hopes for the Phonitor 2...
  
 But what do you mean by 'proper HD800 settings'?


----------



## mrscotchguy

plakat said:


> In my experience most things audio that did not impress me at first (in the sense of not being able to pinpoint interesting / weird traits of personality, not in the sense of 'bad') were really good and stayed for a long time. Studio gear fulfills that much better than many consumer-oriented devices, I think (plus I have a background in pro audio). So I have high hopes for the Phonitor 2...
> 
> But what do you mean by 'proper HD800 settings'?




Good to see I'm not the only one with this view. 

proper HD800 settings = using the Phonitor's crossfeed settings to squeeze the last bit of goodness from the amp. (the guy who brought the Phonitor had the settings set to his liking for his LCD-X)


----------



## plakat

OK, I've considered the crossfeed controls only with regard to simulating near field monitors and therefore did not bring them in connection with headphone specific tuning possibilities... which might to some degree be possible, but they should only affect the room feeling, not the tonality. But I'll have to wait for my unit to test that.
  
 Laphroaig is a good one indeed... long time favourite of mine. Pairs well with most headphones.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

plakat said:


> OK, I've considered the crossfeed controls only with regard to simulating near field monitors and therefore did not bring them in connection with headphone specific tuning possibilities... which might to some degree be possible, but they should only affect the room feeling, not the tonality. But I'll have to wait for my unit to test that.
> 
> Laphroaig is a good one indeed... long time favourite of mine. Pairs well with most headphones.


 
  
 Pairs well with hot tubs also


----------



## nonno breuss

This might show an embarrassing lack of technical knowledge but I'm the thinking if it would make sense to get the phonitor mini for the w3000anv and if it's too clinical using the little dot mk3 going from its preamp into the phonitor mini, or is this a really bad idea? Too much in the chain, impedance levels..?


----------



## plakat

Technically you can of course connect any line-level signal to the Phonitors (Mini or 2) input. Line-Out and Line-In generally pose no problem in that regard. As only the result counts you can just try that out -- if it pleases your ear everything's fine I'd say.


----------



## MickeS

I plan on getting a Phonitor 2 to pair with my just recently purchased Benchmark DAC2 HGC and K812s - but if the Mini is just as good sounding, I might go with that instead.
  
 - I wonder how the Mini can be connected between my DAC/preamp and active speakers. . I know the Phonitor 2 has a preamp also, so that would be fine, but for the Mini -  Is there a way to mute the XLR outs when headphones are plugged in? If not, I assume the speakers have to be turned off when listening to headphones with my setup?
  
 My chain:
 Macbook pro USB --> DAC2 HGC XLR out --> (Phonitor Mini )--> AKG K812 and/or Mackie HR824
  
 ..and I wasnt going to spend a lot of money on DAC/HPA but.....


----------



## durkk

Anyone know what the price will be for the mini?


----------



## ucanuup

durkk said:


> Anyone know what the price will be for the mini?


 
 says 650 euros on their website, which is less than $900


----------



## durkk

ucanuup said:


> says 650 euros on their website, which is less than $900


 
 Thanks! On the website ey, sorry should have found that one myself...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I preordered the Mini.  Should be out my May/June


----------



## durkk

hifiguy528 said:


> I preordered the Mini.  Should be out my May/June


 
 Wicked! can't wait to hear your opinion on the crossfeed, te main reason I was eyeballing the Phonitor II.


----------



## plakat

Guess what just came in 

  
 Build quality looks perfect, every knob and switch feels just right. Can't wait to sit down and listen...


----------



## durkk

plakat said:


> Guess what just came in
> 
> 
> Build quality looks perfect, every knob and switch feels just right. Can't wait to sit down and listen...


 
 Such a sexy beast.Gotta love those VU meters


----------



## plakat

It sure is. Plus it really kicks... I did not expect that, but both my T1 and my TH900 show some seriously better deep bass, as if the drivers are now being fed what they need. Hard to describe, the bass is by now way bloated or elevated, just... better. Not limited. And very detailed. As is the rest of the spectrum, details all over the place, without sounding overly excited... There are reasons why I love professional audio equipment.
  
 I used the HP-A8 DAC section, my TH900 is normally driven by the A8, the T1 runs on Meier Audio Daccord+Classic.


----------



## durkk

Excellent, good to hear. Have you messed with the crossfeed at all?


----------



## plakat

No, not yet... Had just an hour to spare today unfortunately.


----------



## Esprit

Phonitor Mini (first rear views): http://www.midifan.com/modulenews-detailview-16588.htm


----------



## plakat

Thanks for the link. Actually I've been to Musikmesse and had a look at both the Phonitor 2 and the Mini there, but did not take any photos.
  
 Meanwhile I came around to play with the Matrix section of the Phonitor 2. Of course it depends on the source material but the effect itself is well done: the performance moves out of your head and in front of you with a much more realistic positioning, narrowed down from 180° panorama to something speaker-like. Crossfeed alone is more sublime and often hard to notice.
  
 What still surprises me most is the enormous level of details, without putting up a show, i.e. they are just there and easy to spot, but not in-your-face trying to impress you.


----------



## MickeS

esprit said:


> Phonitor Mini (first rear views): http://www.midifan.com/modulenews-detailview-16588.htm


 
  Thanks, that answers my question regarding the XLR outs


----------



## Esprit

No outs. No balanced headphones.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

esprit said:


> No outs. No balanced headphones.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

plakat said:


> It sure is. Plus it really kicks... I did not expect that, but both my T1 and my TH900 show some seriously better deep bass, as if the drivers are now being fed what they need. Hard to describe, the bass is by now way bloated or elevated, just... better. Not limited. And very detailed. As is the rest of the spectrum, details all over the place, without sounding overly excited... There are reasons why I love professional audio equipment.
> 
> I used the HP-A8 DAC section, my TH900 is normally driven by the A8, the T1 runs on Meier Audio Daccord+Classic.


 
  
 The sound on P2 is quite incredible.


----------



## Esprit

hifiguy528 said:


>


 
 Buy the Phonitor 2


----------



## plakat

Would be interesting to know whether the circuit design is actually different in the Mini... On the other hand I'm not sure the Phonitor 2 has 4 output amps, i.e. is actually a symmetric design.
  
 Just today I've heard that the Mini should be ready within 8 weeks...
  
 Plus one more thing: the Phonitor 2 (though not the Mini as far as I know) will gain a digital input (USB if I'm not mistaken), loosing one of its XLR inputs (one of them seems to be built as some kind of slot in, but that looks almost the same on the Mini... so maybe...). No date on that though...


----------



## Esprit

No new news about Phonitor?


----------



## MickeS

Got my Phonitor 2 last week. Sounds great with AKG K812 and Beyer Dt 880s and works great as a preamp to the Benchmark DAC2 HGC for connecting headphones and powered speakers (mackie hr824s in my case)
Cannot help but think that this whole matrix thing is not much more than clever marketing - difference is really subtle unless stepping down the Angle knob a lot which gives you more of a mono effect if somebody thinks that is cool. Just my personal reflection though. I keep it turned off 

Too much of a geargeek to return it and the DAC2 despite my fantastic Apogee Duet2 being really close in sound quality at much more affordable price + better mobility, when matching with the K812s.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey All 
  
 Just FYI 
  
 Im selling my Auditor atm. Would consider offers. http://www.head-fi.org/t/714003/spl-auditor-for-sale-excellent-condition


----------



## plakat

mickes said:


> Got my Phonitor 2 last week. Sounds great with AKG K812


 
 Thats nice to hear. I'm looking forward to try out that combination.
  


> Cannot help but think that this whole matrix thing is not much more than clever marketing - difference is really subtle unless stepping down the Angle knob a lot which gives you more of a mono effect if somebody thinks that is cool. Just my personal reflection though. I keep it turned off


 
 I don't think so. Yes, the effect is subtle -- thats how it should be: its not for putting up a show but for facilitating mastering by headphone instead of by near field monitors in a studio. First and foremost this is studio equipment 
 The effect is not equally noticeable with all tracks, try a few different recordings / genres and start out with the values recommended in the manual. If you don't get any value out of this keep it switched off -- the amp itself is in my opinion one of the most detailed and dynamic implementations available. You might also consider switching to the Mini as it becomes available...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mickes said:


> Got my Phonitor 2 last week. Sounds great with AKG K812 and Beyer Dt 880s and works great as a preamp to the Benchmark DAC2 HGC for connecting headphones and powered speakers (mackie hr824s in my case)
> Cannot help but think that this whole matrix thing is not much more than clever marketing - difference is really subtle unless stepping down the Angle knob a lot which gives you more of a mono effect if somebody thinks that is cool. Just my personal reflection though. I keep it turned off
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the Duet 2 as well.  I think the Phonitor 2 controls the bass better.


----------



## rocktron

Does anybody know if any special consideration is required for impedance matching when connecting the P2 directly to a power amp?


----------



## plakat

Connecting the XLR outputs to a power amp or powered speakers with balanced or unbalanced input (using appropriate adapters) is no problem -- thats what they are intended for.


----------



## rocktron

Glad to hear that. I'm looking for a headphone amp that can also double as a preamplifier for my home office. This just may be the ticket.


----------



## plakat

Should work quite well as a preamp, given its three inputs (1+2 are XLR, you can of course use them with RCA to XLR adapters if needed). Plus the volume can be changed by (any) remote: the Phonitor is able to learn the signals of your existing IR remote.


----------



## Esprit

plakat said:


> Should work quite well as a preamp,


 
 How much "well" compared to a traditional preamp?


----------



## plakat

That mostly depends on your sources: if you have more than three or require a phono input you're out of luck. Same if you want to switch inputs or other settings besides volume via remote: only the volume can be controlled remotely.
  
 The input sensitivity can be switched between professional and consumer level, so the only thing you need for normal analog sources is an adapter RCA->XLR male to use inputs 1&2, input 3 is RCA. Output is XLR male, so you might need another adapter to RCA if your power amp / powered speaker does not offer XLR inputs.


----------



## rocktron

esprit said:


> How much "well" compared to a traditional preamp?


 
I only have two sources -- SACD and DAC -- so a typical preamp would be overkill. Besides, I'd prefer something that takes up less real estate on my desk than a typical stereo component. With the Phonitor 2, I could just toggle the output switch and not even need to remove the headphones from the jack..


----------



## plakat

The Phonitor is a good match for that situation and will provide a better headphone experience than most preamps. But its not small... it dwarfs the Fostex A8:
  

  
 In the meantime they switched places and the A8 is now on top -- looks much better that way.


----------



## rocktron

Yeah, that photo definitely shows off the P2's porkier side. In fact...it seems to be, um...how shall i say, having its way with the diminutive A8 




.
  
Anyway, I've checked its dimensions, and it will fit nicely under my 27" iMac.


----------



## plakat

If you have enough place to fit it in thats fine: its a really nice amp, I love its detailed and engaging sound.
  
 And yes: A8 on top of Phonitor looks much better 
 I shot that photo the day I got the Phonitor, just wanted to hook it up fast to try it out. Now the A8 is on top, working as a DAC to the Phonitors RCA input.


----------



## Esprit

plakat said:


> That mostly depends on your sources:


 
 Only DACs, only XLR (now I have a Bryston preamp).


----------



## PianistHusband

sounds great, but kinda expensive for me...


----------



## plakat

esprit said:


> Only DACs, only XLR (now I have a Bryston preamp).


 
  
 Good fit then. Enjoy!
  


pianisthusband said:


> sounds great, but kinda expensive for me...


 
  
 The Mini mentioned several times might be an option, according to SPL it shares the main traits with the Phonitor 2, but uses a simpler matrix (i.e. less parameterized version of their near field monitor simulation) and has fewer inputs. And costs quite a bit less (€ ~700 vs. €1650).


----------



## rocktron

If I didn't need an output selector for use as a preamp, I'd probably go for the Mini.


----------



## Esprit

Mini rear:


----------



## plakat

Yes, 2 inputs (switchable on the front), but no preamp-out...


----------



## stillcd

plakat said:


> Yes, 2 inputs (switchable on the front), but no preamp-out...


 Would something like this suffice as a work-around for a "pre-amp" using the phonitor mini? Coming from your source that is... 

So basically you could switch the signal coming off your DAC to go to either the phonitor mini or to a set of powered monitors... 

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LS3/


----------



## plakat

Yes, that could work, provided that your source can drive your monitors (i.e. Its output is powerful enough).


----------



## derbigpr

plakat said:


> It sure is. Plus it really kicks... I did not expect that, but both my T1 and my TH900 show some seriously better deep bass, as if the drivers are now being fed what they need. Hard to describe, the bass is by now way bloated or elevated, just... better. Not limited. And very detailed. As is the rest of the spectrum, details all over the place, without sounding overly excited... There are reasons why I love professional audio equipment.
> 
> I used the HP-A8 DAC section, my TH900 is normally driven by the A8, the T1 runs on Meier Audio Daccord+Classic.


 
  
  
  
 How do you compare the P2 to the Meier Classic with T1's? With the matrix turned off and with all the goodies turned on? I wonder since I'm currently trying to decide between the Phonitor Mini and the Classic.


----------



## plakat

Due to the many options thats not easy to compare... plus I don't know how much could realistically be transferred to the Mini. I'm currently on vacation, so I have neither at hand: please take any comments with the necessary grain of salt. And keep in mind that for a valid comparison it would be necessary to get the exact same output volume setting, which I'm missing appropriate equipment for.
  
 I normally use the Classic with max crossfeed and medium correction (i.e. a little toned down upper mids/treble) as I find it a little hard in the upper mids otherwise. As far as I remember thats not the case without crossfeed, that effect is also described in the manual.
  
 On the Phonitor I seldom use the matrix settings with the T1, but like them with the T90. It also depends on the kind of music I'm listening to at a given moment: electronics gain nothing I'm otherwise missing while classical, especially larg orchestral works, do win.
  
 The crossfeed by itself is quite subtle on both, while the spatial settings on the Phonitor are very easy to notice and do what they are intended to do: narrow down the soundstage and move it in front of you (i.e. not 180° through your head).
  
 What stroke me most when listening to the Phonitor for the first time was its enormous level of detail that effortlessly floats around your head, not trying to impress or being in the foreground but suddenly so obvious to notice. Its dynamics are simply stunning.
  
 The Classic gives the T1 a bit of a fuller bass (that may of course have something to do with the slight emphasis I activated as said above). Its unassuming, does not try to impress, delivers music with detail and still in a very relaxing way. What I don't like is that changing volume produces distortion (due to the implementation using relais to get exactly balanced settings for both channels). Its of course only noticable when moving the volume poti.
  
 Hope that helps a bit. Unfortunately the date for the Mini is not yet fixed... as fas as I know current target is end of May.


----------



## murrays

Does the Phonitor 2 get very hot when operating for long periods?


----------



## plakat

No, not hot but it gets slightly warm, i.e. you will know it was switched on. The A8 gets quite a bit warmer in the same time.


----------



## macbob713

I recently joined the party with the Phonitor 2. All in all a really terrific amp. I've paired mine with a Sony XA5400ES SACD Player, using the XLR outputs on the player into the Phonitor 2, all feeding an AKG K 812 kor my HD800. Both sound superb and make one hell of a rig. So far I prefer using the Phonitor 2 as a straight headphone amp, without the cross feed function.


----------



## plakat

Congratulations!
 I'm contemplating the K812 myself, its reassuring to hear that they pair well with the Phonitor.


----------



## macbob713

plakat said:


> Congratulations!
> I'm contemplating the K812 myself, its reassuring to hear that they pair well with the Phonitor.




You may be interested in the Phonitor 2 review in Audio 360 web site. He listened to both, and loved it. Also Steve Guttenburg at CNET did a nice review on his blog, The Audiophiliac. Worth checking out if your interested in the K812.


----------



## plakat

Thanks, I'll have a look at these. I think I read the Audio360 review at some time, but don't remember them mentioning the pairing with the K812.


----------



## macbob713

Only about a paragraph. They will be posting a K812 review in the near future.


----------



## Blackmore

What are the main sound / tonal differences between Phonitor MK1 and MK2? If any, of course...
  
 THX


----------



## macbob713

I have never heard the 1st model, so everything is new to me.


----------



## Blackmore

I did, and, if there any, you better be off by buying MK1, much cheaper these days. Its hard to imagine that they changed a lot, regarding sound, but strange enough, nobody pointed anything like that so far.
  
 THX


----------



## plakat

The existence of the version 2 does not make the Phonitor a bad amp of course. The main differences are obviously incremental, i.e. refinements to their 120V rail technology that now offers even better measurements. The importance of other changes depends on your use case: the newer version supports a wider range of headphones (both single-ended and symmetric) and impedances, offers more inputs and preamp-output functionality: while on the older model the XLR-out was simply 1:1 with the input, the new models output goes via amp, matrix and volume control.


----------



## Blackmore

Thanks for your reply, but what about sound differences? That one can do something that another cant, ok, fine, but, I just like to know how different, for example AKG K812, will sound when used through both.
  
  
  
 Quote:


plakat said:


> The existence of the version 2 does not make the Phonitor a bad amp of course. The main differences are obviously incremental, i.e. refinements to their 120V rail technology that now offers even better measurements. The importance of other changes depends on your use case: the newer version supports a wider range of headphones (both single-ended and symmetric) and impedances, offers more inputs and preamp-output functionality: while on the older model the XLR-out was simply 1:1 with the input, the new models output goes via amp, matrix and volume control.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Has anyone tried using the balanced headphone out option on the back? I'm curious if there are any gains over the standard 1/4" jack on the front...


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Yes. It sounds wonderful. Certainly makes going balanced worth the extra cash for the cable. 

You will need this cable from Peter at Double Helix cables


----------



## mrscotchguy

hifiguy528 said:


> Yes. It sounds wonderful. Certainly makes going balanced worth the extra cash for the cable.
> 
> You will need this cable from Peter at Double Helix cables
> 
> ...



That's awesome. I am still planning on getting the P2 in the far off future. Have you by chance tried the HD800 balanced with the above mentioned setup?!


----------



## Esprit

Phonitor mini review in german


----------



## plakat

Thanks for posting that link. They once again confirmed that the Mini shares the most important parts with its bigger brother and gives a similar sound experience on a budget (well, almost...).


----------



## Nomax

Hello my FRIENDS i HOPE everybody enjoys the New PHONITOR 2?!


Regards NOMAX


----------



## HiFiGuy528

NOMAX is god of headphones and amps -period!


----------



## murrays

nomax said:


> Hello my FRIENDS i HOPE everybody enjoys the New PHONITOR 2?!
> 
> 
> Regards NOMAX


 
  
 Thanks Nomax!  That looks like a nice tidy layout.  Good to see all those relays in there (rather than routing the signal to all the switches via lots of wiring).  I also had an email from SPL to confirm that its headphone output is DC coupled.


----------



## plakat

Nice, clean layout... my electrical engineering side is satisfied to see that


----------



## HPiper

Where, if anywhere, are these available in the US.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I just added the Meridian Direct DAC to the P2.  Wow!!!!  Listening on my classic Sony MDR-V600 and you would not believe that this HP sold for $99 USD.


----------



## plakat

hpiper said:


> Where, if anywhere, are these available in the US.


 
  
 Take a look at their list of US-partners:
 http://spl.info/de/haendler-vertriebe/usa.html
  
 Edit: also available in English: http://spl.info/index.php?id=326&L=1
 There are lots of them, page through the entries.


----------



## Ludique

I'm using Phonitor2 with HD800 and Chord Qute Ex. I reterminated the original Sennheiser cable with female XLRs to use with P2. My conclusions is that the balanced route, at least with HD800, is worthwile. I'm not able to describe the exact differences, but my basic feeling is the sound is more fleshed out.
  
 I'd like to get an aftermarket cord, but few are available with female XLRs. I guess I have to get on a very long waiting list for something like Toxic cables. Adapters? My opinion is they will compromise the sound in addition to being expensive. And I don't feel like reterminating aftermarket cables.


----------



## mrscotchguy

ludique said:


> I'm using Phonitor2 with HD800 and Chord Qute Ex. I reterminated the original Sennheiser cable with female XLRs to use with P2. My conclusions is that the balanced route, at least with HD800, is worthwile. I'm not able to describe the exact differences, but my basic feeling is the sound is more fleshed out.
> 
> I'd like to get an aftermarket cord, but few are available with female XLRs. I guess I have to get on a very long waiting list for something like Toxic cables. Adapters? My opinion is they will compromise the sound in addition to being expensive. And I don't feel like reterminating aftermarket cables.




I just lost a ebay auction by $1 in the last 3 seconds on a reterminated hd800 cable to dual xlr. Would have been nice, to have....


----------



## Quinto

I am very curious for impressions on how the new Phonitor-2 and the Phonitor-Mini will pair with the HD800  ..


----------



## macbob713

hpiper said:


> Where, if anywhere, are these available in the US.




I ordered mine directly from the SPL-USA website. They take and fulfill online orders.


----------



## Ludique

The P2 is so full of switches, it's worth checking now and then they are all in their optimal position. My balance/laterality switch was not in the center "off" position, and returning it there added a nice but slight touch of transparency. And you may guess that I never use the Matrix with HD800.


----------



## Shaker

hifiguy528 said:


> Yes. It sounds wonderful. Certainly makes going balanced worth the extra cash for the cable.
> 
> You will need this cable from Peter at Double Helix cables


 
 Can you help with some specifics on this? Just received my P2 and would like to use the balanced outs on the headamp with my LCD-3 (4 pin male). Having a tough time finding options that are not astronomical in cost. Thanks!


----------



## mrscotchguy

http://m.ebay.com/itm/151329880012?nav=SEARCH

$80


----------



## Shaker

mrscotchguy said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151329880012?nav=SEARCH
> 
> $80


 
 Thanks for this. Do you know the seller?
  
 Materials seem like quality and the price is not ridiculous.


----------



## mrscotchguy

shaker said:


> Thanks for this. Do you know the seller?
> 
> Materials seem like quality and the price is not ridiculous.




No, just saw it in passing while looking for a decent HD800 cable. The cable looks like basic Canare Star Quad or similar. No frills...

I am a horrible cable person for a Headfier. I stay out of the great cable debate, but buy cables for both their utility and their _pretty_ factor. I don't think I have enough experience or patience to listen to cables rather than music. 

If you buy this cable, let us know if it works out and how's the build quality. Just wish someone would make a cheaper 4-pin to dual 3-pin adaptor (and the reverse)... one can dream.


----------



## mrscotchguy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111250800468?redirect=mobile

Awesome! These guys have finally gone balanced!

I own a few of their cables. This seller has fast shipping and build quality is darn impressive. I am curious to see if they make this with HD800 connectors...

I will warn you, this style of cable has some pretty bad microphonics if you move around alot while listening. Besides that, I see no negatives from my purchases from this seller...


----------



## Shaker

mrscotchguy said:


> No, just saw it in passing while looking for a decent HD800 cable. The cable looks like basic Canare Star Quad or similar. No frills...
> 
> I am a horrible cable person for a Headfier. I stay out of the great cable debate, but buy cables for both their utility and their _pretty_ factor. I don't think I have enough experience or patience to listen to cables rather than music.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, it is a Canare cable. That is a high quality cable. I'm a utility guy as well. I'll leave it at that. Will be happy to share my thoughts if I do purchase this. Thanks.


----------



## Shaker

mrscotchguy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111250800468?redirect=mobile
> 
> Awesome! These guys have finally gone balanced!
> 
> ...


 
 Not crazy about these type of sellers, but if you've had good experiences that's encouraging. I need a longer cord (they seem to max out at 2.5 meters) though maybe they'd customize a set. 
  
 The Phonitor 2 would still require a pair of gender changers to make all of these cables work. I think it's lame that SPL does not include an adapter at this price point.
  
 How long have you had these cables? How much have you had to pay in additional charges (customs, etc.)?  Thanks


----------



## mrscotchguy

shaker said:


> Not crazy about these type of sellers, but if you've had good experiences that's encouraging. I need a longer cord (they seem to max out at 2.5 meters) though maybe they'd customize a set.
> 
> The Phonitor 2 would still require a pair of gender changers to make all of these cables work. I think it's lame that SPL does not include an adapter at this price point.
> 
> How long have you had these cables? How much have you had to pay in additional charges (customs, etc.)?  Thanks




My cables have always been the 1.2m since I have a Grado extension for living room listening...

I've never had any customs on any EBay items... (Live in the Midwest)

Holy Carp! I didn't realize SPL had the output configured that way... You may be able to request one of those two sellers just create your cable with opposite connectors.


----------



## plakat

mrscotchguy said:


> I am a horrible cable person for a Headfier. I stay out of the great cable debate, but buy cables for both their utility and their _pretty_ factor. I don't think I have enough experience or patience to listen to cables rather than music.


 
  
 Exactly that 
 Nice cables are... nice. But music is the point.
  


mrscotchguy said:


> Holy Carp! I didn't realize SPL had the output configured that way... You may be able to request one of those two sellers just create your cable with opposite connectors.


 
  
 Now, that output is primarily intended for active speakers I guess... Don't forget this thing is designed for studio use. And audio out on XLR is always male in pro context.
 Yes, requesting a specific adapter made for this scenario is definitely better than additional connections when using a gender changer.


----------



## Shaker

mrscotchguy said:


> Holy Carp! I didn't realize SPL had the output configured that way... You may be able to request one of those two sellers just create your cable with opposite connectors.


 
 Already done and received a response from Chris at Charleston Cable. 
  
 While I can understand that avoiding the addition of an adapter is preferable from a theoretical standpoint, I wonder if it has audible degradation. Reason I ask is that Chris offered that if I wanted to purchase a balanced cable terminated with a 4-pin xlr, he'd be willing to include a matching 4-pin xlr to dual 3-pin adapter for a nominal fee. This would give me pretty much universal compatibility with most standard balanced amplifiers.
  
Otherwise I could have a custom cable made to terminate in dual 3 pin female XLR to connect directly to the Phonitor 2.
  
Thoughts?


----------



## Shaker

Is the Phonitor 2 fully balanced?


----------



## murrays

shaker said:


> Is the Phonitor 2 fully balanced?








If you check the specifications you will see that it has one set of single-ended (phono) inputs on the back, in addition to the 2 sets of balance inputs.  Also, you will see that it has a normal 1/4 inch single-ended headphone socket on the front panel.


Otherwise you will need to further define "fully".


----------



## Shaker

murrays said:


> shaker said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Phonitor 2 fully balanced?
> ...


 
Well aware of the inputs/outputs. What is not clear nor specified by SPL, is if the signal remains split within the Phonitor 2 -- unlikely due to all of its processing options, though I could be wrong since I have not seen their circuit.  As an example, the Mjolnir is unusual in that it remains balanced throughout.
  
Anyone?


----------



## macbob713

shaker said:


> [COLOR=454434]Well aware of the inputs/outputs. What is not clear nor specified by SPL, is if the signal remains split within the Phonitor 2 -- unlikely due to all of its processing options, though I could be wrong since I have not seen their circuit.  As an example, the Mjolnir is unusual in that it remains balanced throughout.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=454434]Anyone?[/COLOR]
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Shaker

macbob713 said:


> shaker said:
> 
> 
> > Well aware of the inputs/outputs. What is not clear nor specified by SPL, is if the signal remains split within the Phonitor 2 -- unlikely due to all of its processing options, though I could be wrong since I have not seen their circuit.  As an example, the Mjolnir is unusual in that it remains balanced throughout.
> ...


 
 thanks -- my question is about what happens to the signal after it is fed into the P2? does it remain separate/balanced or not? the answer to that question is not answered by its inputs and outputs. I am doubtful that it is a fully balanced circuitry. was hoping someone here or from SPL would know and answer.


----------



## murrays

shaker said:


> thanks -- my question is about what happens to the signal after it is fed into the P2? does it remain separate/balanced or not? the answer to that question is not answered by its inputs and outputs. I am doubtful that it is a fully balanced circuitry. was hoping someone here or from SPL would know and answer.


 

 Did you email SPL?  They happily answered a technical question I had a while back.


----------



## saitoh

shaker said:


> thanks -- my question is about what happens to the signal after it is fed into the P2? does it remain separate/balanced or not? the answer to that question is not answered by its inputs and outputs. I am doubtful that it is a fully balanced circuitry. was hoping someone here or from SPL would know and answer.


 
  
 There has to be some point where it mixes channel signal together, you wouldn't be able to do the speaker simulation if you didn't.


----------



## plakat

The matrix mixes certain amounts of left/right together, and with intent. But thats no definitive sign that the layout might not be fully balanced (though I doubt it as I guess the matrix would be extremely difficult to do while retaining a fully balanced design).
 I think they use XLR balanced in/outputs as its a piece of studio equipment where those connectors (and associated properties) are mandatory. Its main headphone output is single ended... the XLR output at the back is primarily intended to drive active speakers (which is why its male XLR I guess).
 Nevertheless final word should come from someone at SPL... If I remember to ask next time I see the folks I'll report back.


----------



## Shaker

plakat said:


> The matrix mixes certain amounts of left/right together, and with intent. But thats no definitive sign that the layout might not be fully balanced (though I doubt it as I guess the matrix would be extremely difficult to do while retaining a fully balanced design).
> I think they use XLR balanced in/outputs as its a piece of studio equipment where those connectors (and associated properties) are mandatory. Its main headphone output is single ended... the XLR output at the back is primarily intended to drive active speakers (which is why its male XLR I guess).
> Nevertheless final word should come from someone at SPL... If I remember to ask next time I see the folks I'll report back.


 
 agreed. thanks


----------



## plakat

I just came across another review of the Phonitor 2:
 http://www.hdphonic.com/en/headphones/spl-phonitor-2/
  
 Still waiting for the Phonitor Mini though...


----------



## mrscotchguy

What are people here using as their dac/source?


----------



## MickeS

I have a Benchmark DAC2 as input.


----------



## plakat

I'm currently considering my options but have not decided as of yet. Right now I'm using the DAC part of the Fostex HP-A8c, which unfortunately does not offer balanced out (coming from a pro audio background I prefer that even on equipment used at home).
  
 My short list:
 *) Benchmark DAC2
 *) NAD M51
 *) Violectric V800
 *) Firestone Audio Tobby
  
 One restriction is that it should be readily available in the EU, another that I want balanced out.
 I still hope for some kind of DAC made by SPL... or maybe a Phonitor 3 that has digital inputs.


----------



## mrscotchguy

plakat said:


> I'm currently considering my options but have not decided as of yet. Right now I'm using the DAC part of the Fostex HP-A8c, which unfortunately does not offer balanced out (coming from a pro audio background I prefer that even on equipment used at home).
> 
> My short list:
> *) Benchmark DAC2
> ...




I am personally hoping to hear an impression of the Ph2 paired with the Oppo HA-1. 

I had the chance to briefly listen to the Ph1 fed from the V800, and I just felt it was too smooth. That something wasn't quite right. Now the guy who brought it to the meet had just got it, so it could have been a setting. We thought we had it in the bit-for-bit mode. But, please take my thoughts with a heaping scoop of salt.


----------



## plakat

mrscotchguy said:


> I am personally hoping to hear an impression of the Ph2 paired with the Oppo HA-1.
> 
> I had the chance to briefly listen to the Ph1 fed from the V800, and I just felt it was too smooth. That something wasn't quite right. Now the guy who brought it to the meet had just got it, so it could have been a setting. We thought we had it in the bit-for-bit mode. But, please take my thoughts with a heaping scoop of salt.


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions. Quite similar to my own feelings: Lake People seem to prefer a sound signature a bit warmer then I like. I've heard the V800 only at a fair, but that was my impression as well (at that time I thought it was more due to the V200 that was used as an amp, which is known to be a tad warm).
  
 Actually I'm quite satisfied with the performance of the A8 DAC and may indeed wait if SPL offers something in the future. Or get the M51 -- I always had a hang for NAD equipment. Lets see... I'm not in a hurry to decide on that matter.


----------



## plakat

While the question for a DAC is still unsolved (not that urgent anyways)... the Phonitor Mini seems to be available at last: my dealer marked them as "available within one week", so I guess SPL now has some units in stock.


----------



## wberghofer

bugstone said:


> I guess the 'Laterality' knob is a balance knob.  I am not sure why one would want that.



You may not believe it, but I can assure you that there are a lot of people in the world which hear different with the right and the left ear. For these folks the “Laterality” knob is a highly appreciated and important feature.

Werner.


----------



## macbob713

wberghofer said:


> You may not believe it, but I can assure you that there are a lot of people in the world which hear different with the right and the left ear. For these folks the “Laterality” knob is a highly appreciated and important feature.
> 
> Werner.



So true. Hearing can worsen on one ear much worse than the other. This feature is great for people who need to boost one side for balance.


----------



## wberghofer

macbob713 said:


> Hearing can worsen on one ear much worse than the other.



My left ear canal is bent slightly different than the right one. I was born with this “hardware defect”. Luckily my hearing didn’t worsen as I reached my current age of 58 years. According to my ear specialist, my right channel is still working at full blown 98 percent 

Werner.


----------



## macbob713

That's really great, especially at 58.


----------



## Nomax

Keep you eyes open New PHONITOR with BUILD IN DAC will come in the near TIME Future 

REAGARDS NOMAX


----------



## TheManko

Got any idea of how much more the version with built in dac will cost? Or what level of quality they're aiming for with the dac?


----------



## plakat

As far as I know it'll cost a lot... it will come with an extended version of the base amp, pulling it more in the direction of replacing preamps (i.e. more input/output options), will get a bigger enclosure as well.
  
 And maybe the DAC part will be available as a standalone addon to the Phonitor 2 as well, because the solution with replacing one of the inputs is unfeasible. No time frame yet as far as I know...


----------



## TheManko

Looking forward to it! There's a lot of amp/dac combos, but the majority aren't as good as they should be. Either the amp or the dac part is vastly superior to the other, and the other section ends up unused as the user inevitably buys a replacement for it. Like I doubt any Violectric V281 users will get the integrated dac and be happy using it. They'll inevitably get a separate dac if they don't have one. I'm hoping SPL can make their dac section just as good as the amp, and that one could feasibly never be unhappy with either.


----------



## madbull

themanko said:


> Looking forward to it! There's a lot of amp/dac combos, but the majority aren't as good as they should be. Either the amp or the dac part is vastly superior to the other, and the other section ends up unused as the user inevitably buys a replacement for it. Like I doubt any Violectric V281 users will get the integrated dac and be happy using it. They'll inevitably get a separate dac if they don't have one. I'm hoping SPL can make their dac section just as good as the amp, and that one could feasibly never be unhappy with either.


 
  
 Well, being a owner of a V281 I dont quite agree with your statement, but I will make a try with the dacs I still have available, Lavry DA11 and V800.


----------



## TheManko

madbull said:


> Well, being a owner of a V281 I dont quite agree with your statement, but I will make a try with the dacs I still have available, Lavry DA11 and V800.


 
 Yes, let’s be clear that I’m basing all this on supposition, and not on personal experience with the amp. But looking at the options it’s clear the V281 is using the same dac as you can get with the V200. I’m sure it’s an ok dac! But I seriously doubt it’s going to replace a V800. The on-board dac is a nice bonus, but it isn’t the main event.
  
 In my wild dreams the Phonitor 2 dac would be so good people would be tossing their Benchmark DAC2s in the garbage. Otherwise I almost don’t see the point of releasing it. I just think that when you’re spending this much on a headphone amp you’re probably not the kind of person to compromise on the dac either. I'm not ruling out the possibility that I'm talking out of my ass.


----------



## plakat

If it happens as it was planned at the moment I heard about it, its supposed to be a DAC worthy to live standalone, packed into the Phonitor successors larger enclosure. Whether they can pull that off -- lets see.
  
 Many companies seem to have firm roots either in analog *or* digital design. Crossing the borders and doing exceptional things on what is mainly foreign territory to them seems... not to be the norm. I think my path to enlightenment will be something like a Benchmark DAC2 + Phonitor2 or V281... With the latter actually beingmore versatile for me, as I don't use the matrix beyond initially trying it out.


----------



## madbull

themanko said:


> Yes, let’s be clear that I’m basing all this on supposition, and not on personal experience with the amp. But looking at the options it’s clear the V281 is using the same dac as you can get with the V200. I’m sure it’s an ok dac! But I seriously doubt it’s going to replace a V800. The on-board dac is a nice bonus, but it isn’t the main event.


 
  
 Well, gladly I still have the V800. Someday I will test it with the V281.


----------



## xaval

Has anyone listened to the Phonitor mini and compared with Phonitor 2? 
 They seem quite similar when you trim out the extra features from the P2... I'd be interested on a comparo between the headphone amp section only.
  

 
Headphone Output6,3-mm TRS connector Pin wiring: Tip = Left, Ring = Right, Sleeve = GNDImpedance: 0,18 ΩAttenuation Factor: 180 @ 40OhmFrequency Range: ‹10 Hz bis ›*300 kHz* ( -3 dB)CMR: -106 dBu (at 1 kHz, 0dBu input level and unity gain)Crosstalk at 1 kHz: *-88 dB*THD&N: *0,00052  %* (at 24dBu input level and unity gain, 1kHz, 100 kOhm load)Noise: Unweighted -100 dB; A-weighted - 103 dB, CCIR -94 dBDynamic Range: 133,62 dB  Power AmplifierMax. Output Power:2x 1 W (+30 dBu) at 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance2x 2 W (+30 dBu) at 1 kHz and 300 Ω connected impedance
  
Headphone Output6,3-mm TRS connector Pin wiring: Tip = Left, Ring = Right, Sleeve = GNDImpedance: 0,18 ΩAttenuation Factor: 180 @ 40OhmFrequency Range: 10 Hz to ›*480 kHz* ( -3 dB)CMR: -106 dBu (at 1 kHz, 0dBu input level and unity gain)Crosstalk at 1 kHz: *-106 dB *THD&N: *0,00091 %* (at 0dBu input level and unity gain, 1kHz, 100 kOhm load)Noise: Unweighted -101,12 dBu; A-weighted - 103,98 dBu, CCIR -95,02 dBuDynamic Range: 133,62 dB  Power AmplifierMax. Output Power:2 x 1W (+30 dBu) at 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance2 x 2W (+30 dBu) at 1 kHz and 300 Ω connected impedance


----------



## sssboa

xaval said:


> Has anyone listened to the Phonitor mini and compared with Phonitor 2?
> They seem quite similar when you trim out the extra features from the P2... I'd be interested on a comparo between the headphone amp section only.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nobody did 
 I used to have Phonitor 1, now have Phonitor 2 mini, sounds the same to me. I'm happy with the small size though.
 take care
 Andy


----------



## xaval

Thats's good to hear. About the mini all I found was a rather simplistic german review in a pro audio site that spent more time describing features than how the mini sounded let alone comparing it with other gear.
  
 What headphones are you using with the mini?


----------



## sssboa

xaval said:


> Thats's good to hear. About the mini all I found was a rather simplistic german review in a pro audio site that spent more time describing features than how the mini sounded let alone comparing it with other gear.
> 
> What headphones are you using with the mini?


 

 I use Beyerdynamic DT990 premium 250 ohm usually. I don't think the full features of big Phonitor are worth the price difference and the bulkiness.


----------



## xaval

sssboa said:


> I use Beyerdynamic DT990 premium 250 ohm usually. I don't think the full features of big Phonitor are worth the price difference and the bulkiness.


 
 Thanks. I don't think all those features are required by me. At best, the balanced out in case in the future I'd want to recable some of my headphones.
 I was asking about what headphones you were using to get a sense of the versatility of the amp section: high and low impedance cans, high and low efficiency cans... would require either someone with a rathar vast selection of headphones or a larger feeback base from users.
  
 As I understand from reading this thread and some other opinions around the web, the P2 can deal with IEMs up to high impedance Senns and Beyers. I'd like the mini to follow the same path.


----------



## sssboa

xaval said:


> Thanks. I don't think all those features are required by me. At best, the balanced out in case in the future I'd want to recable some of my headphones.
> I was asking about what headphones you were using to get a sense of the versatility of the amp section: high and low impedance cans, high and low efficiency cans... would require either someone with a rathar vast selection of headphones or a larger feeback base from users.
> 
> As I understand from reading this thread and some other opinions around the web, the P2 can deal with IEMs up to high impedance Senns and Beyers. I'd like the mini to follow the same path.


 

 I don't have low impedance headphones. This amp has around 0.1ohm on output that bodes well for low impedance high sensitivity headphones.


----------



## cooperpwc

It looks like they both have output impedance of 0.18 ohms so no difference there, equally acceptable for everything from low to high impedance headphones.


----------



## notusramone

hi guys. I am going to purchase the Phonitor Mini next week for my HD600, any advises? 
 The only thing I am not happy with the Mini is that there seems no balanced output...that makes me wonder why it has balanced input...
 anyone could explain this? What is the advantages to have a balanced input whilt not balanced output?


----------



## plakat

SPL is primarily a studio company, professional equipment mostly uses symmetric XLR connectors for various reasons. I still don't know whether the Phonitor 2 has a balanced circuit design or not, so the outputs might be pointless anyway.


----------



## notusramone

plakat said:


> SPL is primarily a studio company, professional equipment mostly uses symmetric XLR connectors for various reasons. I still don't know whether the Phonitor 2 has a balanced circuit design or not, so the outputs might be pointless anyway.


 
 thank you Plakat!
 Do u mean there is acturally no difference between the two inputs? 
 For example, if my DAC has both balanced and unbalanced output, when connect to Mini/Pronitor 2, will there be different sound? 
 I ask this because I am considering buy RCA or XLR cable, you know that the cables are... expensive.


----------



## plakat

notusramone said:


> thank you Plakat!
> Do u mean there is acturally no difference between the two inputs?
> For example, if my DAC has both balanced and unbalanced output, when connect to Mini/Pronitor 2, will there be different sound?
> I ask this because I am considering buy RCA or XLR cable, you know that the cables are... expensive.


 

 Once again: I can't swear on that, but so far I can't remember anyone saying that the Phonitor 2 does have a fully balanced design. I have to admit that I don't consider that too important anyway... the Phonitor 2 I own is a very capable amp, its little brother should be as well as it shares the core parts 1:1 as far as I know.
  
 I still prefer XLR balanced cables (with myself coming from pro audio) as its the more robust connection (electronically as well as physically). But do not spend a fortune on cables... that won't get you anywhere. Stay within sane limits, get a cable of good quality (as can be had at professional equipment stores like Thomann in Europe) and you'll be well served. Absolute no need to spend more than 50-60,- on a pair.


----------



## notusramone

got it! Then I will choose freely from XLR and RCA. Acturally I found that I may buy XLR for the DAC, and leave RCA for my CD Player...
 thank you again.


plakat said:


> Once again: I can't swear on that, but so far I can't remember anyone saying that the Phonitor 2 does have a fully balanced design. I have to admit that I don't consider that too important anyway... the Phonitor 2 I own is a very capable amp, its little brother should be as well as it shares the core parts 1:1 as far as I know.
> 
> I still prefer XLR balanced cables (with myself coming from pro audio) as its the more robust connection (electronically as well as physically). But do not spend a fortune on cables... that won't get you anywhere. Stay within sane limits, get a cable of good quality (as can be had at professional equipment stores like Thomann in Europe) and you'll be well served. Absolute no need to spend more than 50-60,- on a pair.


 
 Got it! Then I will choose freely from XLR and RCA. Acturally I found that I may buy XLR for the DAC, and leave RCA for my CD Player...
 thank you again.
 But acturally I will do a A/B test to see if there is any difference between XLR and RCA connection from a same source.


----------



## plakat

You're welcome. 
Compare to your hearts content, but don't let any differences in gain between RCA and XLR deceive you, i .e. The two variants may have differences in volume that might be problematic for a comparison. Norm levels are quite different as well, RCA uses 0dB, XLR comes at +4dB.


----------



## notusramone

plakat said:


> You're welcome.
> Compare to your hearts content, but don't let any differences in gain between RCA and XLR deceive you, i .e. The two variants may have differences in volume that might be problematic for a comparison. Norm levels are quite different as well, RCA uses 0dB, XLR comes at +4dB.


 
 nice!
 I ordered the Mini yesterday, now it should be on the way home


----------



## plakat

notusramone said:


> nice!
> I ordered the Mini yesterday, now it should be on the way home


 

 I think you won't be disappointed. As I took away from my talks with one of SPLs founders the essential parts in the signal path are the same with both Phonitor 2 and Mini, the price difference comes from features they left out. The right way to go in my opinion...
 Let us hear your impressions when it arrives.
  
 Btw.: they put an extra LED into the headphone jack to indicate mute state (not just red around the volume control, but in the headphone jack as well). Nice touch...


----------



## gnadna

hifiguy528 said:


> I preordered the Mini.  Should be out my May/June



Hello hifiguy,

have you been able to compare the mini and the phonitor2?

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## Quinto

notusramone said:


> nice!
> I ordered the Mini yesterday, now it should be on the way home


 

 So, what do you think?


----------



## Mach3

So stranger no one has done a direct comparison of the phonitor 2730 vs phonitor 2 1280 yet. Also from the specs, the original phonitor appears to have more grunt with high impedance headphone. Whereas the phonitor 2 offers more power to lower impedance headphones.


----------



## darkless

mach3 said:


> So stranger no one has done a direct comparison of the phonitor 2730 vs phonitor 2 1280 yet. Also from the specs, the original phonitor appears to have more grunt with high impedance headphone. Whereas the phonitor 2 offers more power to lower impedance headphones.


 
  
 The Phonitor 2 output power seemed plenty when I briefly tried mine with an HE-6 during a meet last October. The owner auditioned the combo for a while and seemed very pleased with what he heard. He told me afterwards that he was now considering getting a Phonitor 2 as replacement preamp for the vintage speaker amp normally used to power his HE-6.
  
 As for specs, IMHO the newer Phonitor 2 still seems to be the better amp despite the minor differences in output power:
  
*Phonitor 1*
 Crosstalk: -67 dB
 THD: 0,005%
 Noise A-weighted: -97 dB
 Dynamic Range: 129,5 dB
 Max input level: +24 dBu
 Impedance: 9 Ohm
  
 Max. Output Performance (taken from SPL home page):
 1,7W (+32,2dBm) @ 1 kHz and 600 Ohms connection
 360mW (+25,6dBm) @ 1 kHz and 30 Ohms connection
  
*Phonitor 2*
 Crosstalk; -106 dB
 THD&N: 0,00085% (0,00091% for headphone)
 Noise A-weighted: -104,76 dB (-103,98 dB for headphone)
 Dynamic Range: 134,37 dB (133,62 dB for headphone)
 Max input level: +32,5 dBu
 Impedance: 0,18 Ohm
  
 Max. Output Power (taken from SPL home page):
 2 x 1W (+30 dBu) @ 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance
 2 x 2W (+30 dBu) @ 1 kHz and 300 Ω connected impedance


----------



## Anda

darkless said:


> The Phonitor 2 output power seemed plenty when I briefly tried mine with an HE-6 during a meet last October. The owner auditioned the combo for a while and seemed very pleased with what he heard. He told me afterwards that he was now considering getting a Phonitor 2 as replacement for the vintage speaker amp normally used to power his HE-6.


 
  
 My Yamaha is going nowhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The idea was to use the Phonitor 2 as preamp so the crossfeed could work it's magic together with the power amp. Phonitor 2 could then act as headphone amp with my other headphones in the same setup.


----------



## darkless

anda said:


> My Yamaha is going nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah yes! That lovely vintage amp of yours was a Yamaha! Damn me and my poor memory. Thanks for setting me straight. I hope you're still having lots of quality time with your HE-6


----------



## Mach3

darkless said:


> The Phonitor 2 output power seemed plenty when I briefly tried mine with an HE-6 during a meet last October. The owner auditioned the combo for a while and seemed very pleased with what he heard. He told me afterwards that he was now considering getting a Phonitor 2 as replacement preamp for the vintage speaker amp normally used to power his HE-6.
> 
> As for specs, IMHO the newer Phonitor 2 still seems to be the better amp despite the minor differences in output power:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was referring more to comparing the two in regards to sound quality (do the 2 amp differ in sound). But the specs published on their website conflicts with what's published in the manual
 Very confusing.
  
 Power Amplifier (Listed in the Phonitor 2 Manual)
 Max. Output Power:
 65m W (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 600 Ohm connected impedance
 560 mW (+20 dBm) at 1 kHz and 40 Ohm connected impedance
  
 Max. Output Power (taken from SPL home page):
 2 x 1W (+30 dBu) @ 1 kHz and 600 Ω connected impedance
 2 x 2W (+30 dBu) @ 1 kHz and 300 Ω connected impedance


----------



## darkless

I emailed SPL about the Phonitor 2 maximum output power into various headphone loads and received a reply with the following data:
  
*Phonitor 2 Max Output Power*
 2x 1W @  600 Ohm
 2x 2W @  300 Ohm
 2x 3,7W @ 120 Ohm (maximum)
 2x 2,9W @  47 Ohm
 2x 2,7W @  32 Ohm
  
 The amp is not a beast by any means, but from a numbers perspective it certainly gets the job done. The Phonitor 2 is a very capable amp when it comes to delivering current into demanding low-impedance cans such as the HE-6, and it's completely overkill for my Audeze LCD-X and the Sennheiser HD 800. More numbers:
  
 Hifiman HE-6: *118 dB peak SPL* (83.5 dB SPL/mW, 3W into 50 Ohm)
  
 Audeze LCD-X: *128 dB peak SPL* (95 dB SPL/mW, 2W into 20 Ohm)
  
 Sennheiser HD 800: *130 dB peak SPL* (96.8 dB SPL/mW, 2W into 300 Ohm)
  
  
 Disclaimer: Headphone sensitivity and impedance stats were taken from the audiobot9000 website.


----------



## Zombie_X

No to revive an old dead thread but:
  
 The question is, is the Phonitor Mini better than my Auditor.... I might have to upgrade.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey all,
  
 I know I am double posting, but I got the Phonitor Mini on loan from SPL North American distributor.
  
 Initial impressions are extremely positive. Clean, dynamic, and neutral. Sound quality wise it's pretty much on par with the Auditor, but the main draw is the crossfeed features and the ability to power a wider range of headphones.
  
 I've tried this amp with all my headphones and it's very good with everything I tried on it. The HD700 sounds exceptional, as does the T1.
  
 I'll update you all as I get more listening in on this tiny amp.
  
  - Austin


----------



## Zombie_X

Ok guys, here's the review of the amp: http://www.head-fi.org/t/778721/review-spl-phonitor-mini
  
 Also here's a video of my impressions of the amp :


----------



## Mach3

zombie_x said:


> Ok guys, here's the review of the amp: http://www.head-fi.org/t/778721/review-spl-phonitor-mini
> 
> Also here's a video of my impressions of the amp :




  
 In your review, you mention the phonitor mini sounded the same or you didn't notice any difference between your Auditor. 
 And pretty much the Auditor is a Phonitor without the crossfeed feature.
 But aren't the Phonitor Mini suppose to have the same amp circuitry as the Phonitor 2 except for all the blinged up meters and light show?


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
  
 You are correct, the Phonitor Mini is exactly the same amp circuit as the Phonitor 2, just scaled way down. To my ears the Mini and Auditor sound the exact same with my HD600, DT990, and T1.
  
 Quote:


mach3 said:


> In your review, you mention the phonitor mini sounded the same or you didn't notice any difference between your Auditor.
> And pretty much the Auditor is a Phonitor without the crossfeed feature.
> But aren't the Phonitor Mini suppose to have the same amp circuitry as the Phonitor 2 except for all the blinged up meters and light show?


----------



## Mach3

Not sure if anyone on this thread has compared the mini phonitor to the phonitor 2.
Because I would of thought the mini phonitor would sound similar to the phonitor 2, considering they share the same dna.
Instead of the Auditor as it more related to the phonitor 1.


----------



## JootecFromMars

I've yet to see a review or comparison of the Phonitor vs Auditor or Phonitor 2 vs Phonitor Mini.
  
 Would be interesting to know if they sound the same or there is a difference.


----------



## Zombie_X

It is my understanding that they are all modeled after the same amplifier circuit, but there are key differences in the design. The Auditors amp circuit is 1:1 to the original Phonitor, but does not offer crossfeed. The Phonitor 2 and Mini share the same base circuit as the original Phonitor, but further refined. Also the refined 120V rail system most likely will not make an audible difference. 
  
 I will schedule a review sample of the Phonitor 2 down the road. The head of their US distributor has already made it clear I can demo anything that they carry from SPL, including: Phonitor 2, 2Control, Volume 2, and a lot of their pro stuff.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I am surprised that P2 drives the AB very well.


----------



## Beniamin

Very nice review on phonitor mini !
 looking forward to see your comparison between phonitor mini and phonitor 2 


zombie_x said:


> I will schedule a review sample of the Phonitor 2 down the road. The head of their US distributor has already made it clear I can demo anything that they carry from SPL, including: Phonitor 2, 2Control, Volume 2, and a lot of their pro stuff.


----------



## Zombie_X

Thanks! I put a lot of effort int he written review, not so much in the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll be getting a Phonitor 2 in the next few weeks to demo.
  
 Quote:


beniamin said:


> Very nice review on phonitor mini !
> looking forward to see your comparison between phonitor mini and phonitor 2


----------



## orkney

^^^
  
 Has anyone used the Phonitor 2 as a preamp? Looks like it might do nicely in that role.
  
 best,
  
 o


----------



## plakat

orkney said:


> ^^^
> 
> Has anyone used the Phonitor 2 as a preamp? Looks like it might do nicely in that role.
> 
> ...




While I personally do not use it's such, it's one of the intended scenarios. So if 3 analog inputs fit your setup go for it. Balanced outs can be used to drive active speakers, even over longer distances. And the capability to learn remote commands for volume control may come in handy in this case...


----------



## vintageaxeman

I have used both the SPL Control2 and now the Phonitor2 as preamps for my big ATC active speakers....you probably know them as HUGELY reputable speakers, used by Pink Floyd, Gilmour, Waters (et al), Bob Ludwig, Mark Knopfler, The Stones, Diana Krall, Sting, T-Bone Burnett, Ronnie Scotts, Royal Opera House, Sydney Opera House, Sony Music Studios, Air Studios, Paul Reed Smith, Calvin Harris, the list goes on....
  
 Previously I have tried an Audio Research Reference preamp which drove them well, but it was only when I changed to the SPLs that I realised what the extended headroom, blackest of black backgrounds, and crystal clear transparency could do.
  
 These SPL units are FANTASTIC as preamps, just lacking a couple more inputs, (which I now have a solution for...) and oh how I wish they had a matching quality moving coil phono capability.


----------



## AN94Master

How do these pair up with the lcd-3?


----------



## peterb123

orkney said:


> ^^^
> 
> Has anyone used the Phonitor 2 as a preamp? Looks like it might do nicely in that role.
> 
> ...


 

 I do, going to a Stax 323. Works great, I have the volume control dip switch on, so I can use a remote to control the volume even when using Stax.
 Also, my Stax get's the Matrix functions with that.
  
 Peter


----------



## vintageaxeman

I have an SPL Phonitor 2 feeding ATC Active speakers.
  
 I talked to SPL about the Phonitor 2 expansion rack, which is a rack mount frame and a passive switch, with 4 sets of properly balanced XLR inputs on the back and one pair of output XLRs.
 The expansion pack is really to give multiple outputs for either active speakers, power amps, or balanced headphones. I don't need that at present.
 What I do need is more inputs than the Phonitor 2 gives (2 sets of balanced inputs & 1 set of RCA inputs.)
 SPL told me that with some gender changing adaptors, the Expansion pack could be used as switchable inputs.  Fantastic! So now I have5 sets of balanced inputs PLUS the Phono/RCA inputs available to me.
  
 Also, I wanted the Phonitor 2 to feed my LARGE ATC Active speakers, which really need a low impedance output from the connected preamp. (The ATC preamps are 10ohm output impedance but new are over £5000.)
 SPL told me that the output impedance of the Phonitor 2 is 75ohms.  That is FAR better matching than any of my other pre-amps (including my Audio Research Reference 2 which is 600ohms using XLR or 300ohms using Phono)  This feature alone makes the Phonitor 2 a great match for ATC active speakers. It is HUGELY dynamic, very smooth and detailed, and has neutral, accurate, sound which sounds tuneful and TONEful because it is SO CLEAR that the musicians' performances really shine through.
  
 There are also DIP switches on the base of the unit to change a few things.
 You can:
 1. Increase all outputs by 12dB
 2. Increase all outputs by 22dB
 3. Change the sensitivity of the RCA input by 10dB
 4. Insert Loop (if you want the unit to be a headphone preamp only, and allow the signal to pass through to the amp outputs WITHOUT being affected by any front panel setting)
 5. Activate the Phonitor Matrix settings for the MAIN outputs (really only designed for headphone use) so that these front panel matrix switches and controls ALSO affect the XLR inputs on the rear.
  
 So what is missing?
  
 The ONLY 2 things that MAYBE could have been incorporated are:
 1. A SECOND headphone output.
 and
 2. I have an SPL Control2, which is similar in some ways to the Phonitor 2 but nowhere near as classy, as accurate (the specs are ALL much lower), but it DOES have another simultaneous output XLRs for a subwoofer (mono OR stereo). I REALLY could do with that. Anyone have any ideas on how to accomplish that?


----------



## Armaegis

Does the crossfeed/etc affect the preamp output on the Phonitor2?


----------



## peterb123

Yes, you can select through a DIP switch whether it should or not.
  
 Peter


----------



## vintageaxeman

I agree, peterb123.
 I've found that there's no benefit from using the crossfeed etc when speakers are being used. If anything, it changes the sound negatively.
 The positive difference comes when it's used with headphones.
 I think the only reason it is able to be switched on for the line output is in case you have electrostatic headphones connected, some of which, I understand, need to be connected to the preamp output at the XLR or phono terminals, rather than using a 6.5mm stereo jack as normal.
 There are also dip switches for a few other functions on the underside.


----------



## peterb123

vintageaxeman said:


> I've found that there's no benefit from using the crossfeed etc when speakers are being used. If anything, it changes the sound negatively.
> The positive difference comes when it's used with headphones.


 
 Exactly - I find it very useful for the Stax 323S I have connected (and a tube amp after the 323).
 With that, those amps get crossfeed functionality.
  
 If you connect speakers, it doesn't make sense IMO.


----------



## combat fighter

Hi there,
  
 I've been after getting a Phonitor2 to compliment my Oppo HA-1 dac for some time now.
  
 Before purchasing one just one thing I would like to know. . .
  
 I will be mainly using the Phonitor2 to power my KRK VXT powered speakers via the balanced XLR out which should be no problem.
  
 The thing I also have is a powered sub which will need connecting also. Would it be ok to just use a XLR splitter cable (as in the pic below) to I can rig up both to the Phonitor2.
  
 Would this be OK?
  
 For headphones I would just use the 1/4" jack on Phonitor2 the for my Beyerdynamic T90.
  
 Cheers


----------



## vintageaxeman

I also have a phonitor 2, and have the same issue. I did look at a passive splitter and realised it was not the thing to do.
 I use big ATC Active speakers. I also have a Focal sub ready to go, but of course the Phonitor 2 only has one output.
 I have bought a second hand active unit which will give 2 genuine balanced isolated outputs, made by Canford in the UK. I can't guarantee it because I haven't tried it yet...still messing around with other issues....
 Anyway, if it helps, it is a CANFORD PRO-INTERFACE MK 2
 http://www.canford.co.uk/CANFORD-PRO-INTERFACE-MK-2-Free-standing


----------



## combat fighter

vintageaxeman said:


> I also have a phonitor 2, and have the same issue. I did look at a passive splitter and realised it was not the thing to do.
> I use big ATC Active speakers. I also have a Focal sub ready to go, but of course the Phonitor 2 only has one output.
> I have bought a second hand active unit which will give 2 genuine balanced isolated outputs, made by Canford in the UK. I can't guarantee it because I haven't tried it yet...still messing around with other issues....
> Anyway, if it helps, it is a CANFORD PRO-INTERFACE MK 2
> http://www.canford.co.uk/CANFORD-PRO-INTERFACE-MK-2-Free-standing


 
  
 Cheers for the help and yes it seems we have the same scenario.
  
 I'm based in the UK too so could use the same XLR active splitter. 
  
 Looking at that unit you suggested it looks like it might work. So the balanced XLR from my HA-1 Dac goes into the balanced input, then the XLR output on the Canford goes to the powered speakers. Then on the other side of the Canford I just plug the sub (which uses a phono) into the unbalanced phono outputs of the Canford. 
  
 Does that sound right?
  
 Bit annoying having to spend an additional £215 just for connections!
  
 Why can't you just use a splitter cable. What is the reason for not doing so?


----------



## plakat

combat fighter said:


> Why can't you just use a splitter cable. What is the reason for not doing so?


 
  
 There's no reason not to use a simple splitter actually... its a full blown symmetric line-level with +4dB after all, not a tiny mic signal that might get frightened by a change in load...
  
 Most professional active speakers offer pass-through, i.e. female (in) and male (out) connectors. They are internally just parallel, like the pictured cable.


----------



## combat fighter

plakat said:


> There's no reason not to use a simple splitter actually... its a full blown symmetric line-level with +4dB after all, not a tiny mic signal that might get frightened by a change in load...
> 
> Most professional active speakers offer pass-through, i.e. female (in) and male (out) connectors. They are internally just parallel, like the pictured cable.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Just the info I was looking for. That will be much easier to use the splitter cable.


----------



## vintageaxeman

That's great news. Let us know how well it works!


----------



## pspivak

I am just getting set up and I will post a better picture later.  I posted in the Lynx thread and wanted to post here too.  So far the stack is really something and (because I am 59.5 years old) am thrilled it has a balance control!!


----------



## combat fighter

Had my SPL Phonitor 2 paired with my Oppo HA-1. . .
  
 Wow!
  
 Really brings the best out of the dac, very impressed.
  
 The Oppo built in amp does a good job, but with the Phonitor 2 music just pops out of black hole, it sounds so detailed and rich. Very nice indeed and a excellent combo.
  
 The splitter's work great connecting my monitors and sub. So if you want more XLR outs just get some splitters as they work a treat, no need for the expansion box!
  
 It's good a tonne of power as well, I this can drive anything you throw at it with ease.
  
 Excellent piece of kit!


----------



## Synthax

Do you guys use -10 or 0db input for RCA in conventional hi-fi use?
 (The dip switch number 3)


----------



## Synthax

Well, it this that quiet here because Phonitor 2 is under appreciated or because it does not deserve any rumors?


----------



## EDN80

combat fighter said:


> Had my SPL Phonitor 2 paired with my Oppo HA-1. . .
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Waiting on my new PHONITOR 2 this week. Same setup. How do you have the OPPO/PHONITOR connected? Settings?
 Much appreciated.


----------



## arnd13

Just bought a SPL Phonitor 2 two days ago.
  
 Now I'm listening with following setup:
  
 - Auralic Aries mini
 - Chord Hugo
 - SPL Phonitor 2
 - Hifiman Edition X
  
 The setup sounds fantastic for me. Compared to the internal headphone amplifier of the Chord Hugo it's a great step forward.
 Details are more contoured, the Phonitor 2 plays like a fortress.
  
 Found a funny detail inside, Minions are working for SPL and doing a kind of quality control


----------



## Synthax

I'd like to have Chord 2Qute, I find chord_ house sound_ as perfect match for Phonitors


----------



## EDN80

Was using the OPPO HA-1 as DAC/amp, but after getting the SPL PHONITOR 2 and using the OPPO as a DAC, I have to say that the difference is night/day. Soundstage, detail, BASS!!!, sound reproduction, instrument fidelity, punch....
  
 Listening to the end of Bruckner's 8th symphony - heard the instruments in ways I hadn't before...


----------



## jrcai

combat fighter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just the info I was looking for. That will be much easier to use the splitter cable.




Does the splitter work out for you?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## combat fighter

jrcai said:


> Does the splitter work out for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


 
  
 The splitter works perfect.


----------



## mtoc

I don't know if this +/- 60V PSU is necessary....any thoughts?


----------



## vintageaxeman

SPL PHONITOR 2.....  LEHMANN CUBE SE....  PS AUDIO DLIII DAC....
  
If +/- 60v (ie 120v swing) is what SPL have determined for their circuitry that allows such fabulous performance (s/n ratio is amazing) then why question if it is necessary?
I have a Lovely Cube which had originally been beautifully built with PUKKA parts, has been totally modified and is now BEYOND the LEHMANN SE spec (ie it has BETTER wiring, BETTER CAPS, genuine Phillips transistors, a replacement TRANSFORMER and DUAL MONO ICs, properly biased) and I have a PS Audio DLIII DAC which has had a voltage change and a number of mods PLUS also a transformer replacement.  I replaced the transformer on my Lovely Cube from +/-12v with a higher spec, better quality +/-15v one, and did the same on my PS Audio Digital Link III DAC too, both still run within the parameters of the rest of the circuit, and it improved the dynamics of both significantly. They have been running happily for a long time now like that. I also tend to put damping material on the inside of the casing/chassis, and on any ICs, as it really does make a difference.
  
I had, shortly after purchasing my Phonitor 2,  contacted Stefan Audio Art who are well known for their headphone-associated mods, and in particular they offer various mods to some Headphone amps, but when I asked them about the possibility of improving the Phonitor 2 with some bespoke mods, their answer was that in their view it was an extremely well put together unit which they did not feel they could improve the sound of. That's a pretty good recommendation I reckon!  All the 'standard' (ie non-audiophile) ICs in the Phonitor are NOT in the signal path.
  
However, I HAVE damped the insides, base and top of the casing with bituminous pads....and felt this was worthwhile.
  
By the way, I am using my Phonitor II as a pre-amp through an SPL Passeq and an SPL M-S Master into ATC SCM150ASL active speakers. It replaced an Audio Research Reference II.
In 45 years of enjoying fiddling, it is without a doubt the best sounding system I have ever used.
  
Headphones used are: Grado RS-1, BeyerDynamic T1 Tesslas, AKG K702


----------



## EDN80

Phonitor 2 / HA-1 / K812 with HA-1 as bypass DAC making great music together.


----------



## Mach3

Anyone know the difference between the Phonitor 2 and the new Phonitor X?


----------



## EDN80

mach3 said:


> Anyone know the difference between the Phonitor 2 and the new Phonitor X?


 

"Separate connections and power amplifiers for headphone driven balanced and unbalanced " + VOLTair Techonology.

  
  Don't know how that translates sound-wise though. Waiting for reviews.


----------



## Fastnbulbous

Also nice that the Phonitor X includes a DAC. Would be interesting to do blind A/B tests with the Grace M920.


----------



## grizzlybeast

If anyone is interested, there is a tour sign up for the X and E here. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/827683/spl-phonitor-x-phonitor-e-impressions-and-tour-sign-up#post_13061777


----------



## Yviena

Has anyone seen if it is possible to mod in a linear power supply to the Phonitor 2 ?


----------



## hifimckinney

I got my Phonitor 2 today and it has a hum (or a weird kind of sound) coming from inside though the signal is clean. Has anybody faced similar issue? Something to get worried about if it isn't bothering much?


----------



## Synthax

maybe ground loop?


----------



## vintageaxeman

No, I found a little transformer hum which was easily disposed of by tightening bolts.


----------



## SONYES

EDN80 said:


> Was using the OPPO HA-1 as DAC/amp, but after getting the SPL PHONITOR 2 and using the OPPO as a DAC, I have to say that the difference is night/day. Soundstage, detail, BASS!!!, sound reproduction, instrument fidelity, punch....
> 
> Listening to the end of Bruckner's 8th symphony - heard the instruments in ways I hadn't before...


I'd be happy if you could tell me
How SPL-  NO-1/2  functions
  With the SONY Z1R

I am debating between the old SPL and the old NO 1
And the new No. 2 THAT YOU HAVE 
Or the original Sony amplifier for the Z1R

Thanks for your response

I have to buy the original SPL - how different it is in sound versus number 2


----------



## TheManko (Oct 4, 2017)

SONYES said:


> I'd be happy if you could tell me
> How SPL-  NO-1/2  functions
> With the SONY Z1R



One major difference between the Phonitor 1 and Phonitor 2 is the output impedance. I believe the original Phonitor (and Auditor) had a 9 ohm output, whereas the Phonitor 2 has a 0.18 ohm output. The effect a low output impedance like 0.18 has on the sound is a tighter sound character for lower impedance headphones like the Z1R. The Z1R is 64 ohm, so it might not be negatively affected by the 9 ohm output of the Phonitor 1. But with the Phonitor 2 you'd be comfortably below the threshold where the impedance mismatch would have a negative effect on the sound. 

Apart from that the Phonitor 2 has lower distortion, lower noise, lower crosstalk, and is more powerful as well. Unless you can get the Phonitor 1 for cheap, the Phonitor 2 is simply a better amp. And with headphones of the caliber of the Z1R, the difference should be audible.


----------



## SONYES

TheManko said:


> One major difference between the Phonitor 1 and Phonitor 2 is the output impedance. I believe the original Phonitor (and Auditor) had a 9 ohm output, whereas the Phonitor 2 has a 0.18 ohm output. The effect a low output impedance like 0.18 has on the sound is a tighter sound character for lower impedance headphones like the Z1R. The Z1R is 64 ohm, so it might not be negatively affected by the 9 ohm output of the Phonitor 1. But with the Phonitor 2 you'd be comfortably below the threshold where the impedance mismatch would have a negative effect on the sound.
> 
> Apart from that the Phonitor 2 has lower distortion, lower noise, lower crosstalk, and is more powerful as well. Unless you can get the Phonitor 1 for cheap, the Phonitor 2 is simply a better amp. And with headphones of the caliber of the Z1R, the difference should be audible.





TheManko said:


> One major difference between the Phonitor 1 and Phonitor 2 is the output impedance. I believe the original Phonitor (and Auditor) had a 9 ohm output, whereas the Phonitor 2 has a 0.18 ohm output. The effect a low output impedance like 0.18 has on the sound is a tighter sound character for lower impedance headphones like the Z1R. The Z1R is 64 ohm, so it might not be negatively affected by the 9 ohm output of the Phonitor 1. But with the Phonitor 2 you'd be comfortably below the threshold where the impedance mismatch would have a negative effect on the sound.
> 
> Apart from that the Phonitor 2 has lower distortion, lower noise, lower crosstalk, and is more powerful as well. Unless you can get the Phonitor 1 for cheap, the Phonitor 2 is simply a better amp. And with headphones of the caliber of the Z1R, the difference should be audible.


thank you very much for the quick answer
1. Is the difference between 1 and 2 so large in sound ????
2. I have the old NO 1 for $ 1200 USD
3. Aiming that you have the 2nd how is with the Z1R
4. At the moment I am using the Luxman P-1U amplification

thanks a lot for the answer


----------



## TheManko

SONYES said:


> thank you very much for the quick answer
> 1. Is the difference between 1 and 2 so large in sound ????
> 4. At the moment I am using the Luxman P-1U amplification



Here we run into the limits of my ability to help. I used to own the SPL Auditor for a few years, then I sold it and bought a Sennheiser HDVD 800. I recently sold that and bought an SPL Phonitor X. Because there's a gap of several years between owning the Auditor and Phonitor X, I can't compare how they sound. The Phonitor X is better. But I can't honestly say by how much because it's been so long since I heard the Auditor. And there are so few owners of SPL amps on these (or any other) forums that it might be hard to find someone who has heard both. The Phonitor 2 is better, but I don't know if it's so much better it'd be worth upgrading.


----------



## SONYES

TheManko said:


> Here we run into the limits of my ability to help. I used to own the SPL Auditor for a few years, then I sold it and bought a Sennheiser HDVD 800. I recently sold that and bought an SPL Phonitor X. Because there's a gap of several years between owning the Auditor and Phonitor X, I can't compare how they sound. The Phonitor X is better. But I can't honestly say by how much because it's been so long since I heard the Auditor. And there are so few owners of SPL amps on these (or any other) forums that it might be hard to find someone who has heard both. The Phonitor 2 is better, but I don't know if it's so much better it'd be worth upgrading.





TheManko said:


> Here we run into the limits of my ability to help. I used to own the SPL Auditor for a few years, then I sold it and bought a Sennheiser HDVD 800. I recently sold that and bought an SPL Phonitor X. Because there's a gap of several years between owning the Auditor and Phonitor X, I can't compare how they sound. The Phonitor X is better. But I can't honestly say by how much because it's been so long since I heard the Auditor. And there are so few owners of SPL amps on these (or any other) forums that it might be hard to find someone who has heard both. The Phonitor 2 is better, but I don't know if it's so much better it'd be worth upgrading.


thanks a lot for the answer
1. I have the number 2 $ 1850 on Amazon
2. I have the number 1 used at 1200 USD - from a private person who is a member of the forum
3. I have the X in Amazon also at 2145 USD
4. The SONY Amazon 2200 USD

Is SPL Phonitor Versus New Sony Amplifier To Z1R

Is significant in favor of SPL Phonitor

In terms of sound?

Thank you very much and this is my last question


----------



## TheManko

SONYES said:


> thanks a lot for the answer
> 1. I have the number 2 $ 1850 on Amazon
> 2. I have the number 1 used at 1200 USD - from a private person who is a member of the forum
> 3. I have the X in Amazon also at 2145 USD
> ...



Not an easy decision. By the Sony, I assume you mean the Sony TA-ZH1ES. I also looked at it before I bought the Phonitor X, as it's a nice design. I decided against it, because of impressions and comparisons here and there that suggested it isn't quite up to par with dedicated components in the same price class. Meaning it's a good design, as combo units go. But it can't compare to a similarly priced dedicated amplifier like the Phonitor 2, or a dedicated separate DAC in the price range either. But I haven't heard it myself, so all I had to go on was the various impressions scattered on the net. The reason I picked the Phonitor X is that I use it as a pre-amp for my speakers, and it seemed a better-suited design than the Phonitor 2, as it, for example, has RCA outputs for speakers on the back. In terms of sound, the specs for the Phonitor 2 and Phonitor X are so similar, it looks like they're using the exact same components. It's not like the difference between the Phonitor 1 and Phonitor 2, where the specs listed are clearly different. Personally, I'd go for the Phonitor 2 over the Phonitor 1. I think it's probably worth it. If you buy other low impedance high-end headphones in the future, like something from Audeze, it'll still be perfectly suitable for them, whereas the Phonitor 1 wouldn't be playing to its strengths. The Phonitor 2 is the more flexible longer term.


----------



## SONYES

@TheManko 
 THANK YOU


----------



## SONYES

@TheManko 

Thank you very much for the advice
And I definitely ordered number 2
for several reasons
Especially those things you brought before I did not notice

I have a new problem

The XLR with my SA-11 S1 are Japanese reversed from the European SPL

JAPAN XLR OUT

3. It is the hot +
2. It's cold -
1.GND

In SPL XLR inputs

2.It's hot +
3. It's cold -
1. It is GND

What to do ?



In P-1U I have no such problem as Japanese
  But there is also a phase invert

Is there anything like this in SPL-2?

thank you for the answer


----------



## TheManko

SONYES said:


> @TheManko
> 
> The XLR with my SA-11 S1 are Japanese reversed from the European SPL
> 
> ...



I just had a quick read through the Phonitor 2 manual, and it doesn't seem like there's any way to phase invert the XLR inputs. There's a phase switch on the front, but it only switches the phase of either L or R 180 degrees. Seems like they didn't foresee someone using it with a different pin standard.


----------



## SONYES

TheManko said:


> I just had a quick read through the Phonitor 2 manual, and it doesn't seem like there's any way to phase invert the XLR inputs. There's a phase switch on the front, but it only switches the phase of either L or R 180 degrees. Seems like they didn't foresee someone using it with a different pin standard.


, Thank you very much for your amazing help.
Apparently I'll have to change cables ?????
My XLR are black English carnitalium

a phase invert
A problem

  in SPL-2?

RL

How do you connect ???? To your device
SLP-2- TO 
DAC ./CD

The front is not that then.......
I still could not understand WAY
What is .IT 
The choice was really
It can also connect to balanced headphones XLR from behind
thank you for the answer


----------



## SONYES

This is the question I sent to SPL Germany
Related to XLR

Phonitor 2
I have CD players all Japanese with XLR OUT

1. GAN
2. It's cold -
3. It is hot +

In the brochure I saw that

That SLP-2

1. GND
2. It is hot +
3. It's cold -

What should I do about it to get the sound. Right ???
Or is it not so important?

My headphones are the SONY MDR-Z1R are 64 om.
Should I change or immediately hear

And I also saw in the booklet that you can connect to XLR OUT PRE ports

Headphones balanced ????
How can you do this

WE WELL SEE ??


----------



## vintageaxeman (Sep 5, 2019)

Even ATC used to use the opposite way to the current way that they wired their XLR sockets. So I'm not surprised that other equipment does the same.
It's easy to get right. Just find an electronics engineer who can re-solder the two switched pins on the XLR plugs.
Also, someone else commented earlier in this thread about the Phonitor 2 "too bad they're not balanced."   That's incorrect. They are balanced all the way through, but they have a single ended FRONT stereo headphone socket for convenience.. For balanced headphones, you just use the balanced outputs on the rear. It says you can do this, in the manual.  You can even buy an added switch unit for the XLR outputs so that the output can be switched one of 4 ways....to different power amps, different balanced headphones etc.


----------



## SONYES

vintageaxeman said:


> Even ATC used to use the opposite way to the current way that they wired their XLR sockets. So I'm not surprised that other equipment does the same.
> It's easy to get right. Just find an electronics engineer who can re-solder the two switched pins on the XLR plugs.
> Also, someone else commented earlier in this thread about the Phonitor 2 "too bad they're not balanced."   That's incorrect. They are balanced all the way through, but they have a single ended FRONT stereo headphone socket for convenience.. For balanced headphones, you just use the balanced outputs on the rear. It says you can do this, in the manual. You can even buy an added switch unit for the XLR outputs so that the output can be switched one of 4 ways....to different power amps, different balanced headphones etc. I use one of these in my setup...see the photo below.


Thank you very much indeed I saw that
He's really balanced on the back

It is true that you only need an inverter soldering thanks to the advice

And I'm really shocked by the equipment you have.

Is your source CD also?
And headphones also

thank you for the answer


----------



## Synthax

Guys,
One basic thing.:How the Phonitor can be a balanced amplifier, if the volume pot is single ended??


----------



## vintageaxeman

Synthax said:


> Guys,
> One basic thing.:How the Phonitor can be a balanced amplifier, if the volume pot is single ended??



Believe me, it is FULLY balanced.


----------



## SONYES

vintageaxeman said:


> Believe me, it is FULLY balanced.


I'm getting the amplifier tomorrow
Hope everything is fine with him and will not have a problem with HAM background noise

And I specially ordered a special handmade and UPOCC  NEOTECH cable with connections
XLR Females
For the Z1R

a question
What happens with the cable connections between the hot   +  IN CD is in pin 3
When the HOT  + in the amplifier is pin number 2
In XLR connections

Will there be a big change in sound?

Thank you very much


----------



## SONYES




----------



## Moochibond

SONYES said:


>



Hi Sonyes

Congratulations!

Are you enjoying the Phonitor?

How does it compare to your Luxman with the HD 800?


----------



## SONYES (Oct 16, 2017)

Moochibond said:


> Hi Sonyes
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  Moochibond
One  I can say with certainty that'
,
My life has changed from  TODAY  to end with the new SPL amp.

And this is in several stages
And a little long and maybe a bit confusing
But the combination of P-1U + SPL + Z1R + HD800

 That I bought the Z1R was shocked by its sound -
I did not understand the sound
I was really angry at Sony and I'm still angry but really less-just the sharpness of the high field
so
I ordered a UPOCC / NEOTECH cable
Maybe it will make a difference
Anyway
Z1R is simply superior and even on this problem
There are lots and lots of cases
I sucked into music and hear- WOW
So many details that  Z1R  HAVE .TO  my surprise HD800 sounds but is not so obvious
And those who said they have no resolution................on z1r?
I can attest that the _*Z1R with amazing level of detail*_
I hear all the details that take place at the bottom of the stage behind the scenes.
3d sound .

And all that was missing!!!!!!!! until he arrived
PHONITOR 2
 I'm really happy every minute of the amplifier
And hardly connects the P-1U
Because I hear more details in less volume and the bass is so true and accurate. TO ME   IT IS SUPERB.
And not as inflated as the P1U which is so specifically suited for the HD800.
Here
With SPL + Z1R + SA11 and I hope that I will soon get my cable
NEO TECH
A special  for me
All the details I'll get with them and show  it

There is still a metallic sound in the very high that is reflected in the recordings
Many
But some do not and do not hear it
There is a certain frequency that is probably interfering with 10K
but
That's why I bought the kimber CABEL
Sony's still did not reduce the phenomenon but different and better than the original cable
Next with Z1R
I hooked up the BCL with good results but with the P1U there was more control and tremendous power
In fact today I understand that these amplifiers are suitable for the special HD800.

SPL The result is different with everything you connect to it


I just sold 2 pairs HD800

In the comparisons I made with the same cable +source
Once with HD800 + P-1U the sound to the same disc was good++++
What I've heard for years
but
Still the original cable of the Z1R
In the same breath I connected the ZIR here everything changed  to to superb big sound ...full 
The only thing that is similar to HD800
 The stage width and depth are very similar
The rest
Apples in front of oranges

the z1r is the one to almost  all music for me  now.

I'm still considering maybe returning the HD800 because with the SPL there's something special about this amplifier
What did not exist in the P1U.
 even though it surprised me from the end to which I connected him
ZIR
spl is superb amp .

The treble still in the Z1R is very sharp and really metallic high.  in HD800 less
But you still hear him

The domain is amazing with SPL + Z1R
Suddenly I have more  . air/mids/bass/3d sound everting  more then i was in  p1u+hd800 combo

And an amazingly deep, amazingly accurate bass all in place

I'm just sucked into the music
a list of the cd's well be om my next post.
rca/sony/emi/decca/ and more .

I prefer the sound of the SPL + Z1R to be  superb .
to
the almost analog TUBE sound
Of the P-1U+z1r
Here I have two types of sound

Each with its own advantages and disadvantages

The P-1U + Z1R is definitely the most enjoyable but it does not have Diynmc Rang and openness
The amazing thing about SPL has .

Now I have no doubt SONY has produced something quite unique to the market
In closed cans.

SPL have  so many of its options and drowns it's professional amplifier
Monitors for studios.

The Z1R needs a  a very strong open amplifier .with a lot of control over the bass
Highs clear and super-open immediately for mids and full as well
p-1u is good in it  but bass is bery big . very good to hd800. for z1e less.
And balanced connection
Will probably be my set for the next decade
spl+z1r

sony es


----------



## Moochibond

@SONYES 

I love the sound of my HD 800 out of the P2 but your enthusiastic appraisal of the MDR-Z1R paired with the P2 has made me very curious.

Enjoy!


----------



## SONYES (Oct 17, 2017)

Moochibond said:


> @SONYES
> 
> I love the sound of my HD 800 out of the P2 but your enthusiastic appraisal of the MDR-Z1R paired with the P2 has made me very curious.
> 
> Enjoy!


My last HD800 with the best sound signature plat sold along with BCL
A few days before I got the SPL
And I know very well how the HD800
Sounds with particular P-1U + BCL
I had 3 pairs of HD800

 you must hear the Z1R with SPL but thr z1r has to have at last more then 200 h in use.

I have not yet talked about the benefits of Matrix

For example, I listened to an entire opera by Puccini Tosca with Sinopoli in DGG
 When
CROSFELD 1
ANGEL 30-40
CENTER -1.2

The HD800 is completely different from the sound center out . it comes out of the head but pretty much
Most of the music takes place in the center
Suddenly the instrument in the center sounds bigger than the ones on the sides.

Z1R At first I did not understand why the stereo image is less prominent her ???

I had very serious complaints about SONY on this but .......

But it turns out that the distribution of the instrument is more accurate and accurate in terms of location -and the sound is very full.
And the sound volume and size and depth is more equal between the sides and center

This is true in certain cases, for example. In a piano concert with Yefim Brofman and the Israeli Philharmonic in Prokofiev's concerts A recording of SONY from the early 90's
Sounds much more brilliant in the HD800 but the ratio between the sound center of the piano
Sounds bigger than the rest of the concert -Israeli Philharmonic.

As compared to Z1R all this with BCL + P-1U.

But when you get to the pieces of the orchestra pretty nicely sounds the detail with more volume
And more sounds.

When taking the exact same source with the same interconnect cable
SA11
SPL connector The image is completely different
The amplifier character is different from the P-1U which is so  fit for the HD800 and Z1R
but
With the Z1R, the amplifier has very good control over its big bass
Immediately reminds the sound of what I remember from a TUBE amplifier
I had- for hd 800 is superb amp all in all .

But the SPL has become the sound of everything I've heard so far
With incredible detail.
In the recordings of the   Benjamin Britten in DECCA
I was sucked into the music.
The disadvantage is that you hear everything without any discounts whatsoever
But I'm still amazed at every passing day - an amazing match between SPL and Z1R

 At first you really do not know how and what falls on you in the Z1R
But today I know how to better appreciate its benefits
Over the HD800
For Timber
Again returns to recording 1984
The Israel Philharmonic plays Peter and the Wolf of Prokofiev
Itzhak Perlman is the announcer
Mehta .
The best recording I've ever heard of EMI
At the Mann Auditorium in Tel Aviv
All sounds so wide open and clear to be within the music
With Z1R
I'm just speechless
Just the same with the HD800 but with BCL sounds good
And with great P-1U
But no one is like the sound of Z1R+SPL as flat
from
Which is exactly the same amplification sources with the Z1R+bcl/p1u
And today exactly the same sources with SPL
you need
Hear how many times believe what you get

Here the Z1R is definitely superior to the HD800

For example, Net King  cold has  some  old songs I have with him
Z1R + SPL sounds much much more convincing than
P-1U + Z1R
Bottom line
I have not heard the HD800 + SPL

I really like the HD800 but I may be returning it because I have the
SPL
It interests me just as interesting as you hear the Z1R

But very much ask you that the Z1R will be replaced by the original cable which is fine but
need more
I'll get my   UPOCC cable and we have a lot to talk about.

The test will be when everything is balanced after a break


----------



## mrhero

In my opinion this amp is deserving more interest.
Sound, technology (120v rail, crosfeed), look (those Vumeters), I love this amp.


----------



## SONYES




----------



## c1ferrari

bigfatpaulie said:


> Looks really nice.  Too bad it's not balenced....



_I believe, as other posters may have noted, the XLR outs in the rear can be used to drive balanced headphones._


----------



## c1ferrari

vintageaxeman said:


> Even ATC used to use the opposite way to the current way that they wired their XLR sockets. So I'm not surprised that other equipment does the same.
> It's easy to get right. Just find an electronics engineer who can re-solder the two switched pins on the XLR plugs.
> Also, someone else commented earlier in this thread about the Phonitor 2 "too bad they're not balanced."   That's incorrect. They are balanced all the way through, but they have a single ended FRONT stereo headphone socket for convenience.. For balanced headphones, you just use the balanced outputs on the rear. It says you can do this, in the manual. You can even buy an added switch unit for the XLR outputs so that the output can be switched one of 4 ways....to different power amps, different balanced headphones etc. I use one of these in my setup...see the photo below.


Nice pic...thanks.


----------



## c1ferrari

bugstone said:


> Evidently, the balanced outputs in the back can be used to drive balanced headphones.  That is cool.
> _ Bugs _



_This is also my understanding._


----------



## c1ferrari

martijn84 said:


> Also comparing the new Phonitor with the original Phonitor, there are quite some differences.
> 
> 
> Phonitor 1:
> ...



_Thanks for this post...interesting, indeed._


----------



## c1ferrari

martijn84 said:


> I was informed today that some of the info on the website was incorrect:
> The maximum output power is not 3640 mW (30,16 Veff/250 Ohms), but 560 mW (1kHz/40 Ohm). This has also been corrected on their website.
> 
> Still wondering how the Phonitor 2 compares soundwise to the original Phonitor when using high-impedance headphones.
> If someone happens to own both, please share your experiences!



_I suppose I should review SPL's website!_


----------



## Bern2

While I don't use the Phonitor 2 balanced...it can be with the flip of one of the dip switches on the bottom of the unit.  Dual XLR from the back of the unit.

Bern


----------



## c1ferrari

_Thanks for the information._


----------



## EDN80

I use it balanced myself with my Sony Z1Rs via XLRs in the back.


----------



## c1ferrari

_I'm considering the LCD-XC, Aeon Flow Closed, and Ether Closed for location recording service._
_The Phonitor 2730 would appear ideal for my application as I really don't want the additional circuitry/switches/relays_
_of the Phonitor 2._


----------



## Bern2

EDN80 said:


> I use it balanced myself with my Sony Z1Rs via XLRs in the back.


Where did you get your balanced cable?  Might try balanced someday.
Bern


----------



## EDN80 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bern2 said:


> Where did you get your balanced cable?  Might try balanced someday.
> Bern



I used @SONYES 's suggestion in the following post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-z1r-listening-impressions-only.853330/page-51#post-13800982

He posted a video:



And the ebay seller https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-SONY-MDR-Z1R-Z7-8-Core-19AWG-UPOCC-Reference-Cable-2m-6-5-ft-NEOTECH/142500236362?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=441492940008&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

The cable is great quality and a great deal money-wise, and of course, the sound is amazing, in retrospect.


----------



## Peerayu

EDN80 said:


> I used @SONYES 's suggestion in the following post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-z1r-listening-impressions-only.853330/page-51#post-13800982
> 
> He posted a video:
> 
> ...




How's your impression?
Now I'm thinking of getting a dac/amp for the Z1R

Thanks


----------



## fabriciom

Anyone own the original phonitor and compare with this one?


----------

